# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Τρόποι θεραπείας της κατάθλιψης

## KaterinaP

http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-c...t/txc-20321538

Το αρθρο ειναι στα αγγλικα και ειναι απο την κλινικη του Mayo την οποια θεωρω αξιολογη. Λεει πραγματα που πολλοι γνωριζουμε, καποιοι ομως οχι. Ειναι απλο και κατανοητο χωρις πολλες λεπτομερειες.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Ενδιαφέρον άρθρο,αν και δημιουργούνται μερικές απορίες.

----------


## aggelosstr

Ναι όντως ενδιαφέρον!

----------


## KaterinaP

> Ενδιαφέρον άρθρο,αν και δημιουργούνται μερικές απορίες.


Παντα και παντου δημιουργουνται αποριες... :P

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Παντα και παντου δημιουργουνται αποριες... :P


Βασική απορία,αν και ολίγον τι χαζή:
Γίνεται να θεραπευτεί η κατάθλιψη,ακόμη και με έντονα συμπτώματα,μόνο μέσω ψυχοθεραπείας?

----------


## savatage

> Βασική απορία,αν και ολίγον τι χαζή:
> Γίνεται να θεραπευτεί η κατάθλιψη,ακόμη και με έντονα συμπτώματα,μόνο μέσω ψυχοθεραπείας?


Εν ολιγοις παλι σπαμαρεις χωρις να εχεις διαβασει την αρχικη δημοσιευση

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εν ολιγοις παλι σπαμαρεις χωρις να εχεις διαβασει την αρχικη δημοσιευση


Καλά καλά,με συγχωρείς,είμαι αρκετά βιαστικός.

----------


## KaterinaP

> Βασική απορία,αν και ολίγον τι χαζή:
> Γίνεται να θεραπευτεί η κατάθλιψη,ακόμη και με έντονα συμπτώματα,μόνο μέσω ψυχοθεραπείας?


Αν εχει πολυ εντονα συμπτωματα δεν νομιζω. Θελει και φαρμακευτικη αγωγη.

----------


## Macgyver

> Βασική απορία,αν και ολίγον τι χαζή:
> Γίνεται να θεραπευτεί η κατάθλιψη,ακόμη και με έντονα συμπτώματα,μόνο μέσω ψυχοθεραπείας?



Eγω αν αρχιζα τωρα την θεραπεια μου , θακανα μονο ψυχοθεραπεια , με στεναχωρει οτι λογω γιατρων , επεσα στα αντικαταθλπτικα /ηρεμιστικα , οσο νωριτερα την προλαβεις, τοσο καλυτερα ................τωρα πλεον , με απο 15 χρονια κτθλψης , εναλλαγης λαιτ και οχι , ειναι πολυ αργα για ψυχοθεραπεια , εχω γινει ο ιδιος ψυχοθεραπευτης του εαυτου μου , και εχω φορτωσει τον οργανισμο μου με καμποσα παλιοφαρμακα .............διοτι παλιοφαρμακα τα θεωρω , δεν με βοηθησαν καθολου , τουναντιον .................................δεν ξεκιναει κανεις με βαρια κτθλψη , στην πορεια ομως , μπορει να εξελιχτει παντοιοτροπως , μπορει να θελεις να βγαλεις με τα χερια σου τα ιδια σου τα ματια , κυριολεκτικα , οπως μου περιεγραψε ο γιατρος μου, που ηταν παρον στο επεισοδιο , εκει μιλαμε για ακραιες καταστασεις , και επιβαλλονται φαρμακα ......

----------


## jim7

Tα βαριά αντικαταθλιπτικά δεν κόβονται εύκολα. Τι σε έκανε τώρα μετα απο τοσα χρόνια να αναθεωρήσεις;

----------


## KaterinaP

> Tα βαριά αντικαταθλιπτικά δεν κόβονται εύκολα. Τι σε έκανε τώρα μετα απο τοσα χρόνια να αναθεωρήσεις;


Ποια ειναι τα βαρια αντικαταθλιπτικα; Δεν νομιζω να υπαρχουν βαρια ή ελαφρα... εξαρταται απο το πως τα δεχεται ο καθε οργανισμος.

----------


## jim7

Αναφρανιλ, μινιτραν λιθιο, αλλα εχεις δικιο μερικοι δεν αντεχουν κανενα.

----------


## NeMeCiS

Στις περιπτώσεις κατάθλιψης που δεν υπάρχει βιοχημική ισορροπία νευροδιαβιβαστών στον εγκέφαλο και η σεροτονίνη είναι στον πάτο, πώς θα θεραπευτεί μόνο με ψυχοθεραπεία;

----------


## KaterinaP

> Αναφρανιλ, μινιτραν λιθιο, αλλα εχεις δικιο μερικοι δεν αντεχουν κανενα.


Τα τρικυκλικα δεν επιλεγονται νομιζω και πολυ αλλα τελος παντων. Το λιθιο ειναι για τη διπολικη...

----------


## KaterinaP

> Στις περιπτώσεις κατάθλιψης που δεν υπάρχει βιοχημική ισορροπία νευροδιαβιβαστών στον εγκέφαλο και η σεροτονίνη είναι στον πάτο, πώς θα θεραπευτεί μόνο με ψυχοθεραπεία;


Δυστυχως δεν θεραπευεται μονο με ψυχοθεραπεια. Τις περισσοτερες φορες θελει συνδυασμο ψυχοθεραπειας-φαρμακων.

----------


## jim7

> Στις περιπτώσεις κατάθλιψης που δεν υπάρχει βιοχημική ισορροπία νευροδιαβιβαστών στον εγκέφαλο και η σεροτονίνη είναι στον πάτο, πώς θα θεραπευτεί μόνο με ψυχοθεραπεία;


Δηλαδή έτσι θεραπεύεται η κατάθλιψη;
Και γιατί δεν δίνουν απ ευθείας τη σεροτονίνη ;

----------


## KaterinaP

> Δηλαδή έτσι θεραπεύεται η κατάθλιψη;
> Και γιατί δεν δίνουν απ ευθείας τη σεροτονίνη ;


Δεν καταλαβα την ερωτηση σου. Στοχευουν στη σεροτονινη μεσω των ssri και αλλων αντικαταθλιπτικων. Αλλα υπαρχουν και καποιες ριζωμενες και λανθασμενες πεποιθησεις που πρεπει να αντιμετωπιστουν με τη ψυχοθεραπεια.

----------


## jim7

Για διαφορους λογους, επιλέγονται ακομα, παροτι είναι τα πιο παλια. Ενας λογος είναι επειδή τα καινουρια εχουν και αυτά τις ασχημες πλευρες τους πχ το Prozac. Όταν δεν πιανει το ένα φαρμακο o doctor δινει το άλλο βασει της εμπειριας του. Τα εxω ξαναγραψει απειρες φορες και νοιωθω ότι επαναλαμβάνομαι. Είναι αναμφισβητητο γεγονός ότι πολλοι ψυχιατροι επιμενουν στα παλιας γενιας γιατι τα εμπιστεύονται. Δυστιχως στο χωρο των ψυχοφαρμακων ισχυει το ολο λαδι και τηγανιτα τιποτα. Ο αριθμως των νεων φαρμακων είναι αντιστροφα αναλογος με την αναποτελεσματικοτητα τους.
Η διπολικη είναι μειζονα καταθλιψη. 



> Τα τρικυκλικα δεν επιλεγονται νομιζω και πολυ αλλα τελος παντων. Το λιθιο ειναι για τη διπολικη...

----------


## KaterinaP

> Για διαφορους λογους, επιλέγονται ακομα, παροτι είναι τα πιο παλια. Ενας λογος είναι επειδή τα καινουρια εχουν και αυτά τις ασχημες πλευρες τους πχ το Prozac. Όταν δεν πιανει το ένα φαρμακο o doctor δινει το άλλο βασει της εμπειριας του. Τα εxω ξαναγραψει απειρες φορες και νοιωθω ότι επαναλαμβάνομαι. Είναι αναμφισβητητο γεγονός ότι πολλοι ψυχιατροι επιμενουν στα παλιας γενιας γιατι τα εμπιστεύονται. Δυστιχως στο χωρο των ψυχοφαρμακων ισχυει το ολο λαδι και τηγανιτα τιποτα. Ο αριθμως των νεων φαρμακων είναι αντιστροφα αναλογος με την αναποτελεσματικοτητα τους.
> Η διπολικη είναι μειζονα καταθλιψη.


Αλλο η μειζων καταθλιπτικη διαταραχη αλλο η διπολικη διαταραχη. Οποιος εχει μειζων καταθλιπτικη διαταραχη δεν εχει παντα διπολικη ενω οποιος εχει διπολικη συνηθως εμφανιζει και μειζονα καταθλιπτικα επεισοδια. Τα τρικυκλικα δεν επιλεγονται πολυ συχνα γιατι επηρεαζουν πολλα οργανα του οργανισμου. Οι περισσοτεροι ψυχιατροι ομως ξεκινουν με ενα ssri.

----------


## jim7

> Δεν καταλαβα την ερωτηση σου. Στοχευουν στη σεροτονινη μεσω των ssri και αλλων αντικαταθλιπτικων. Αλλα υπαρχουν και καποιες ριζωμενες και λανθασμενες πεποιθησεις που πρεπει να αντιμετωπιστουν με τη ψυχοθεραπεια.


Δυστυχως όπως γραφω και στην άλλη απαντηση, εχουν μικρη αποτελεσματικοτητα. Και ενας λογος είναι ότι δεν μπορουν να επηρρεασουν την σεροτονινη. (αν υποθεσουμε ότι η αιτια των καταθλιμεων είναι μια και λεγεται 'αρρυθμιστη σεροτονινη' που και αυτό εχει εγκαταλειφθει σαν θεωρια.). Όταν γινεται καθημερινη χρηση δημιουργείται μια μεγιστη συγκεντρωση της σεροτονινης στη συναψη. Αυτό ανιχνευεται από το κυτταρο και δημιουργει αυτόματα το φαινομενο της *μειορυθμισης*-downregulation. Eiναι ένα παράδειγμα της λειτουργιας της ομοιόστασης. Η μειορυθμιση είναι η μαζικη αποενεργοποιηση των υποδοχεων οι οποιοι ετσι αποευαισθητοποιουνται στην σεροτονινη. Τα εχω ξαναγραψει. 

Ενας άλλος λογος που δεν είναι τοσο πετυχημενα τα φαρμακα αυτά είναι ότι δεν δρουν μονο στον φλοιο του εγκεφαλου. Δηλαδη δε δρουν μονο στο συναισθημα αλλα και στο εγκεφαλικο στελεχος το οποιο ελεγχει τα βασικα οργανα καρδια πνευμονες κτλ. Από εκει προερχονται πολλες παρενέργειες. Αν υπηρχε τροπος να κατευθύνεται το φαρμακο μακρυα από το στελεχος, δεν θα είχαμε ολες αυτές τις παρενέργειες που είναι πολύ συνήθεις (υποταση,υπερταση, πιεση στον οφθαλμο, δυσκοιλιοτητα, δυσπνοια).
Το αποτέλεσμα είναι να βγαινουν συνεχως 'νεα φαρμακα, που υποτίθεται ότι είναι καλυτερα.
Αν ειχε βρεθει ένα καλο φαρμακο, όπως εγινε πχ με την ασπιρινη, τα β blockers κτλ θα το ξεραμε. Θα ηταν πασιγνωστο.

----------


## KaterinaP

> Δυστυχως όπως γραφω και στην άλλη απαντηση, εχουν μικρη αποτελεσματικοτητα. Και ενας λογος είναι ότι δεν μπορουν να επηρρεασουν την σεροτονινη. (αν υποθεσουμε ότι η αιτια των καταθλιμεων είναι μια και λεγεται 'αρρυθμιστη σεροτονινη' που και αυτό εχει εγκαταλειφθει σαν θεωρια.). Όταν γινεται καθημερινη χρηση δημιουργείται μια μεγιστη συγκεντρωση της σεροτονινης στη συναψη. Αυτό ανιχνευεται από το κυτταρο και δημιουργει αυτόματα το φαινομενο της *μειορυθμισης*-downregulation. Eiναι ένα παράδειγμα της λειτουργιας της ομοιόστασης. Η μειορυθμιση είναι η μαζικη αποενεργοποιηση των υποδοχεων οι οποιοι ετσι αποευαισθητοποιουνται στην σεροτονινη. Τα εχω ξαναγραψει. 
> 
> Ενας άλλος λογος που δεν είναι τοσο πετυχημενα τα φαρμακα αυτά είναι ότι δεν δρουν μονο στον φλοιο του εγκεφαλου. Δηλαδη δε δρουν μονο στο συναισθημα αλλα και στο εγκεφαλικο στελεχος το οποιο ελεγχει τα βασικα οργανα καρδια πνευμονες κτλ. Από εκει προερχονται πολλες παρενέργειες. Αν υπηρχε τροπος να κατευθύνεται το φαρμακο μακρυα από το στελεχος, δεν θα είχαμε ολες αυτές τις παρενέργειες που είναι πολύ συνήθεις (υποταση,υπερταση, πιεση στον οφθαλμο, δυσκοιλιοτητα, δυσπνοια).
> Το αποτέλεσμα είναι να βγαινουν συνεχως 'νεα φαρμακα, που υποτίθεται ότι είναι καλυτερα.
> Αν ειχε βρεθει ένα καλο φαρμακο, όπως εγινε πχ με την ασπιρινη, τα β blockers κτλ θα το ξεραμε. Θα ηταν πασιγνωστο.


Τα ssri, πολλα τρικυκλικα και ετεροκυκλικα ασκουν σημαντικη δραση στη σεροτονινη. Επισης τι εννοεις αν γινεται χρηση καθε μερα; Αν ξεκινησεις αντικαταθλιπτικο καθε μερα δεν το παιρνεις για καποιους μηνες; Επισης η υποταση, υπερταση, πιεση στον οφθαλμο (δεν το χω ξανακουσει ως παρενεργεια αντικαταθλιπτικων) και η δυσπνοια ειναι σπανια...

----------


## jim7

Aν ψαξεις θα δεις ότι υπαρχουν στον αμφιβλιστροειδη κυτταρα που διαθετουν υποδοχείς σεροτονινης.


> Τα ssri, πολλα τρικυκλικα και ετεροκυκλικα ασκουν σημαντικη δραση στη σεροτονινη. Επισης τι εννοεις αν γινεται χρηση καθε μερα; Αν ξεκινησεις αντικαταθλιπτικο καθε μερα δεν το παιρνεις για καποιους μηνες; Επισης η υποταση, υπερταση, πιεση στον οφθαλμο (δεν το χω ξανακουσει ως παρενεργεια αντικαταθλιπτικων) και η δυσπνοια ειναι σπανια...

----------


## KaterinaP

> Aν ψαξεις θα δεις ότι υπαρχουν στον αμφιβλιστροειδη κυτταρα που διαθετουν υποδοχείς σεροτονινης.


Ναι το ξερω αλλα δε ποσους ανθρωπους εχει συμβει αυτο; 1 στους 1000; Παραπανω; Επισης σημαντικη ποσοτητα σεροτονινης βρισκεται και στο εγκεφαλικο στελεχος οποτε λογικο να επηρεαζεται απο τα φαρμακα.

----------


## jim7

Η επιδραση στη σεροτονινη είναι μονο στο αρχικο σταδιο (καποιες μερες) μετα προκαλείται απευεσθητοποιηση στους υποδοχείς. Οση σεροτονινη και να εχεις στην συναψη δεν μπορει να δουλεψει. Δεν μπορει να συνδεθει στο μετασυναπτικο κυτταρο, η πληροφορια δεν μεταδίδεται.

----------


## KaterinaP

> Η επιδραση στη σεροτονινη είναι μονο στο αρχικο σταδιο (καποιες μερες) μετα προκαλείται απευεσθητοποιηση στους υποδοχείς. Οση σεροτονινη και να εχεις στην συναψη δεν μπορει να δουλεψει. Δεν μπορει να συνδεθει στο μετασυναπτικο κυτταρο, η πληροφορια δεν μεταδίδεται.


Να πω κατι ασχετο... καποιοι λετε πως δεν ξερουμε πως δρουν τα φαρμακα. Ολα αυτα τοτε πως τα γνωριζουμε;

----------


## jim7

Υπαρχουν δεκάδες νευροδιαβιβαστες στα εγκεφαλικα κυτταρα. Πχ το γ αμινοβουτυρικο οξυ το οποιο εχει σχεση με τη μεταδοση πληροφοριων σε ολο το σωμα. Αυτό αν το μπλοκαρεις προκαλεις υπνο. Αλλα δεν συμβαινει μονο αυτό, μπορει να παψει η αναπνοή πχ. 

Υπαρχει τεραστια αγνοια για τους νευροδιαβιβαστες και αν συνδεονται με την διαθεση, τις σκεψεις και τα συναισθηματα. 

ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ ΑΓΝΟΙΑ.
Δεν μπορεις να προκαλέσεις τεχνητα φοβο ή ευφορια σε έναν ανθρωπο και μετα να μετρήσεις το επιπεδο της σεροτονινης σε διαφορα τμηματα του εγκεφαλου, 
μπορεις όμως να δεις τι προκαλει μια ενεση ινσουλίνης στην γλυκοζη του αιματος και η δουλεια σου τελειωσε. Με τα ψυχο-φαρμακα δεν μπορεις να κανεις τέτοιες παρατηρήσεις. Δεν το επιτρεπει η δομη του εγκεφαλου. 

Και κατι αλλο. Ο τροπος που συνδέεται το φαρμακο στον μεταφορεα της σεροτονινης δεν είναι ιδιος με τον φυσικο τροπο που αυτος συνδέεται με την σεροτονΙνη. Πως ειμαστε σιγουροι ότι δεν προκαλει καποιου είδους δυσλειτουργια στον μεταφορεα ; Ισως από εδώ να προερχεται το συνδρομο σεροτονινης (το οποιο είναι σπανιο). Σιγουρα εδώ οφείλεται ότι η δραση κραταει μερες μετα την διακοπη του φαρμακου.
“The bad news is that beyond that first step of increasing serotonin, we understand very little about how these drugs relieve symptoms of depression,” said Mark A. Mintun, M.D., professor of radiology and of psychiatry. “By pushing on the serotonin system, we seem to start a chain reaction that helps many people, but it doesn’t help everyone. And to learn why, we need to learn more about what’s happening in the brain during depressive episodes.” 

Ξερουμε αρκετα για να πουμε ότι βλαπτουν, λιγα ξερουμε για το αν η σεροτονινη και η περιβοητη ελλειψη της είναι οντως το ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ αιτιο της κατάθλιψης ή αν είναι ένα μερος μιας πιο περιπλοκης διαδικασίας. 

Ο εγκέφαλος δεν μπορει να μελετηθεί όπως τα αλλα οργανα. Ισως γιατι είναι περιπλοκο, ισως γιατι κάθε είσοδος ξενης ουσιας επηρρεαζει την λειτουργια του.

----------


## elis

Διάβασε τεχνητή νοημοσύνη νευρωνικά δίκτυα κι άσε την ιατρική πιο πολλα θα καταλάβεις

----------


## jim7

Nα κανω και εγω μια ερωτηση. Αφου τα ssri δεν βλαπτουν, τοτε πως εξηγειται το συνδρομο αποσυρσης όταν τα διακοπτεις αποτομα;

----------


## KaterinaP

> Υπαρχουν δεκάδες νευροδιαβιβαστες στα εγκεφαλικα κυτταρα. Πχ το γ αμινοβουτυρικο οξυ το οποιο εχει σχεση με τη μεταδοση πληροφοριων σε ολο το σωμα. Αυτό αν το μπλοκαρεις προκαλεις υπνο. Αλλα δεν συμβαινει μονο αυτό, μπορει να παψει η αναπνοή πχ. 
> 
> Υπαρχει τεραστια αγνοια για τους νευροδιαβιβαστες και αν συνδεονται με την διαθεση, τις σκεψεις και τα συναισθηματα. 
> 
> ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ ΑΓΝΟΙΑ.
> Δεν μπορεις να προκαλέσεις τεχνητα φοβο ή ευφορια σε έναν ανθρωπο και μετα να μετρήσεις το επιπεδο της σεροτονινης σε διαφορα τμηματα του εγκεφαλου, 
> μπορεις όμως να δεις τι προκαλει μια ενεση ινσουλίνης στην γλυκοζη του αιματος και η δουλεια σου τελειωσε. Με τα ψυχο-φαρμακα δεν μπορεις να κανεις τέτοιες παρατηρήσεις. Δεν το επιτρεπει η δομη του εγκεφαλου. 
> 
> Και κατι αλλο. Ο τροπος που συνδέεται το φαρμακο στον μεταφορεα της σεροτονινης δεν είναι ιδιος με τον φυσικο τροπο που αυτος συνδέεται με την σεροτονΙνη. Πως ειμαστε σιγουροι ότι δεν προκαλει καποιου είδους δυσλειτουργια στον μεταφορεα ; Ισως από εδώ να προερχεται το συνδρομο σεροτονινης (το οποιο είναι σπανιο). Σιγουρα εδώ οφείλεται ότι η δραση κραταει μερες μετα την διακοπη του φαρμακου.
> ...


Αν ξερουμε αρκετα για να πουμε οτι βλαπτουν τοτε ξερουμε και αρκετα για το πως λειτουργουν. Η σεροτονινη δεν ειναι ο μοναδικος λογος της καταθλιψης. Το σύνδρομο απόσυρσης προκύπτει από τη μεταβολή στη νευροδιαβίβαση της σεροτονίνης όταν διακοπεί απότομα ένα φάρμακο που την επηρεάζει. Δεν τα καθιστα ομως επικινδυνα το συνδρομο διακοπης.

----------


## elis

Και ασπιρίνη να πάρεις για τρία χρόνια θα έχεις συμπτώματα απόσυρσης

----------


## elis

Και με τα αναψυκτικά καφέ τσιγάρο αλκοόλ γίνεται αυτο

----------


## jim7

Πολύ ενδιαφερον.

----------


## jim7

Παιρνεις φαρμακα;

----------


## elis

Δεν θέλω να σου πω

----------


## jim7

Θυμασαι ;

----------


## elis

Θα στο πω απλά δε δίνω σημασία σε ότι ακούω δε δίνω σημασία στο τι λέω μόνο εκεί που θέλω μιλάω σοβαρά σπάνια γίνεται αυτό πολύ κι έτσι κ δε θυμάμαι κ δε με ενοχλούν οι άλλοι λένε μαλακιεσ λέω βλακειεσ κ πατσιζουμε

----------


## jim7

Δεν σε καταλαβαίνω, τι λες τωρα, ότι λες βλακειες, δηλαδή χανεις την ωρα σου;

----------


## savatage

> Ενας άλλος λογος που δεν είναι τοσο πετυχημενα τα φαρμακα αυτά είναι ότι δεν δρουν μονο στον φλοιο του εγκεφαλου.


Ενας λογος που ειναι τοσο δημοφιλη ειναι ακριβως το οτι ειναι *πετυχημενα* σε πολυ μεγαλο κομματι του πασχοντος πληθυσμου. Παρολο που οπως πολυ σωστα λες η επιστημη ειναι ακομα πισω σε σχεση με το πώς ακριβως λειτουργουν οι νευροδιαβιβαστες και στην ευρεση φαρμακου με λιγοτερες παρενεργειες και σιγουρη δραση.

----------


## savatage

> Θυμασαι ;


Σου απαντησε οτι δε θελει να σου πει. Ηταν σαφης

----------


## elis

Αυτό το ανέκδοτο είναι αυτό που σου λέω έχει ένας ένα ζασταβα πάει στο μάστορα κ τ λέει θέλω να του βάλεις δίπλα τούρμπο χταπόδι κ πρόγραμμα ποτέ να περάσω να το πάρω σε δέκα λεπτά τ λέει ο μάστορας ρε φίλε δεν κοβεισ τις βλακειεσ λέει ο πελάτης κι ο μάστορας του απαντάει δεν τις άρχισα εγώ πρώτος

----------


## jim7

> Ενας λογος που ειναι τοσο δημοφιλη ειναι ακριβως το οτι ειναι *πετυχημενα* σε πολυ μεγαλο κομματι του πασχοντος πληθυσμου. Παρολο που οπως πολυ σωστα λες η επιστημη ειναι ακομα πισω σε σχεση με το πώς ακριβως λειτουργουν οι νευροδιαβιβαστες και στην ευρεση φαρμακου με λιγοτερες παρενεργειες και σιγουρη δραση.


Πετυχημένα, είναι σε οσους δεν μπορουν να κανουν χωρις αυτά. Και παλι αυτό δεν είναι επιτυχια. Εξαρτηση λεγεται.
Αν δεν εχει προσωπικη εμπειρια δεν μου λεει τιποτα η αποψη σου.

----------


## KaterinaP

> Πετυχημένα, είναι σε οσους δεν μπορουν να κανουν χωρις αυτά. Και παλι αυτό δεν είναι επιτυχια. Εξαρτηση λεγεται.
> Αν δεν εχει προσωπικη εμπειρια δεν μου λεει τιποτα η αποψη σου.


Δηλαδη σε οσους πετυχαινουν μετα αυτοι παθαινουν εξαρτηση;

----------


## savatage

> Πετυχημένα, είναι σε οσους δεν μπορουν να κανουν χωρις αυτά. Και παλι αυτό δεν είναι επιτυχια. Εξαρτηση λεγεται.
> Αν δεν εχει προσωπικη εμπειρια δεν μου λεει τιποτα η αποψη σου.


Το οτι εσυ δεν τα καταφερες και υποτροπιασες, δεν ισχυει για ολους. Εμενα και πολλους αλλους(μεταξυ των οποιων κοντινα μου ατομα που ειδα απο κοντα ποσο βελτιωθηκαν) μας βοηθησαν πολυ στη διαυγεια και στη λειτουργικοτητα! 
Οσο και να προσπαθεις να τρομαξεις τον κοσμο επειδη εσυ δεν εχεις βρει τη λυση σου και θεωρεις την ψυχοθεραπεια "απλο μπλα μπλα" παντα θα υπαρχουν ατομα που βελτιωσαν την κατασταση τους παλευοντας το και οχι αφοριζοντας τα παντα, και θα ειναι εδω για να σε διαψευδουν και να στηριζουν οσους θελουν να το παλεψουν. Και να τους προστατευουν απο τον τρομο που πασχιζεις να προκαλεσεις.
Α ναι, ειπαμε δε σε νοιαζει η αποψη μου, κριμα..............

----------


## jim7

> Το οτι εσυ δεν τα καταφερες και υποτροπιασες, δεν ισχυει για ολους. Εμενα και πολλους αλλους(μεταξυ των οποιων κοντινα μου ατομα που ειδα απο κοντα ποσο βελτιωθηκαν) μας βοηθησαν πολυ στη διαυγεια και στη λειτουργικοτητα! 
> Οσο και να προσπαθεις να τρομαξεις τον κοσμο επειδη εσυ δεν εχεις βρει τη λυση σου και θεωρεις την ψυχοθεραπεια "απλο μπλα μπλα" παντα θα υπαρχουν ατομα που βελτιωσαν την κατασταση τους παλευοντας το και οχι αφοριζοντας τα παντα, και θα ειναι εδω για να σε διαψευδουν και να στηριζουν οσους θελουν να το παλεψουν. Και να τους προστατευουν απο τον τρομο που πασχιζεις να προκαλεσεις.
> Α ναι, ειπαμε δε σε νοιαζει η αποψη μου, κριμα..............


Αυτά που λες είναι ακυρα. Η φαντασια σου οργιαζει, μιλας για πραγματα που δεν εχεις ιδεα, οσο για τα 'κοντινα σου ατομα', αν μιλας για τον εαυτο σου, δεν εχεις το θαρρος να πεις ότι εισαι εξαρτημενη, αλλα αραδιάζεις ιστοριες.

----------


## KaterinaP

> Αυτά που λες είναι ακυρα. Η φαντασια σου οργιαζει, μιλας για πραγματα που δεν εχεις ιδεα, οσο για τα 'κοντινα σου ατομα', αν μιλας για τον εαυτο σου, δεν εχεις το θαρρος να πεις ότι εισαι εξαρτημενη, αλλα αραδιάζεις ιστοριες.


Εσυ την εξαρτηση πως την εννοεις; Αναφερεσαι στον εθισμο; Σε ποιον εθισμο, ψυχολογικο ή σωματικο; Οσοι εχουν δει βελτιωση με τα φαρμακα ειναι δηλαδη εξαρτημενοι;

----------


## jim7

Γραφω αναλυτικα στο άλλο νημα.

----------


## KaterinaP

> Γραφω αναλυτικα στο άλλο νημα.


Σε ποιο; Σε αυτο το ποστ;

----------


## jim7

Στο άλλο .

----------


## KaterinaP

> Στο άλλο .


Σε ποιο αλλο; Απο τη στιγμη που επιλεγεις να συμμετεχεις σε μια συζητηση πρεπει και να τα γραφεις. Δεν διαβαζουμε ολοι ολα τα ποστ. Κανε τουλαχιστον μια αντιγραφη-επικολληση.

----------


## jim7

> Σε ποιο αλλο; Απο τη στιγμη που επιλεγεις να συμμετεχεις σε μια συζητηση πρεπει και να τα γραφεις. Δεν διαβαζουμε ολοι ολα τα ποστ. Κανε τουλαχιστον μια αντιγραφη-επικολληση.


https://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/th...707#post684707

----------


## KaterinaP

> https://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/th...707#post684707


Ναι μονο που εδω λεμε για αντικαταθλιπτικα, οχι βενζοδιαζεπινες.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Στην κατηγορία supplements,λέει τα εξής για το Βαλσαμόχορτο:

''St. John's wort. Although this herbal supplement isn't approved by the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) to treat depression in the U.S., it may be helpful for mild or moderate depression. But if you choose to use it, be careful — St. John's wort can interfere with a number of medications, such as heart drugs, blood-thinning drugs, birth control pills, chemotherapy, HIV/AIDS medications and drugs to prevent organ rejection after a transplant. Also, avoid taking St. John's wort while taking antidepressants because the combination can cause serious side effects.''

Kαι ρωτάω γενικά:Μπορεί να προκαλέσει παρενέργειες η χρήση του,αν δεν το παίρνεις σε συνδυασμό με κάτι άλλο?

----------


## KaterinaP

> Στην κατηγορία supplements,λέει τα εξής για το Βαλσαμόχορτο:
> 
> ''St. John's wort. Although this herbal supplement isn't approved by the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) to treat depression in the U.S., it may be helpful for mild or moderate depression. But if you choose to use it, be careful — St. John's wort can interfere with a number of medications, such as heart drugs, blood-thinning drugs, birth control pills, chemotherapy, HIV/AIDS medications and drugs to prevent organ rejection after a transplant. Also, avoid taking St. John's wort while taking antidepressants because the combination can cause serious side effects.''
> 
> Kαι ρωτάω γενικά:Μπορεί να προκαλέσει παρενέργειες η χρήση του,αν δεν το παίρνεις σε συνδυασμό με κάτι άλλο?


Δεν πρεπει να το παιρνεις αν εισαι αλλεργικος σε καποια φυτικα προιοντα. Απο κει και περα οπως το δεχτει ο καθε οργανισμος αν και δε νομιζω να εχει ιδιαιτερες παρενεργειες...

----------


## jim7

Δεν αφορα το θεματοθετη. 

*Μην ασχολειστε με σχολιαστες που δεν γνωριζουν βιοχημεια. Οι αποψεις τους είναι συνηθως αντιγραφη από τα διαφημιστικα των φαρμακων. Μονο διαβαζοντας τις ιδιες τις μελετες που εχουν γινει σε πανεπιστημια και εργαστηρια από γιατρους και βιοχημικούς θα βρειτε την αληθεια.
Υπαρχει η WIKIPEDIA η οποια είναι πολυτιμη πηγή βιβλιογραφιας. Την wiki δεν μπορεις να την ξεγελασεις γιατι ότι γραφεται ελεγχεται από την επιστιμονικη κοινοτητα παγκοσμια και διορθονονται αμεσως. Αντίθετα εδώ κυριολεκτικα γραφεται 'ΟΤΙ ΝΑΝΑΙ' χωρις καμμια επιπτωση.

[U][U]Για να ξεκαθαριστεί μια και καλη.
Τα φαρμακα δεν προσφερουν θεραπεια. Η ψυχωση δεν θεραπευεται συμφωνα με τους επιστήμονες, απλως ελέγχονται τα ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ της. Το ιδιο ισχυει και για τις βαριες καταθλιψεις.
Υπαρχει αποσταση αναμμεσα σε αυτά που υπόσχονται οι διαφημιστες και σε αυτά που οι εταιριες γραφουν αναγκαστικα και βασει νομου στις συσκευασιες των φαρμακων τους.

Αν χρειαστεί θα επανελθω.
Προσοχή και σε αυτους που το παιζουν ασθενείς που δηθεν θεραπευτηκαν με φαρμακα ή με ψυχοθεραπεια.*

----------


## elis

Εγω θεραπευτηκα με διατροφη κ γυμναστικη τι εχεισ να πεισ

----------


## jim7

Εθεσα ένα ερωτημα στην αρχη χωρις να παρω απαντηση.

ΤΟ ΕΠΑΝΑΛΑΒΑΝΩ

Αφου @Κατερινα λες ότι η καταθλιψη οφείλεται σε ανεπαρκεια του νευροδιαβιβαστή σεροτονινη, γιατι δεν χορηγείται απ'ευθειας σεροτονινη και δινουν χημικα φαρμακα; Ποιος ο λογος;

----------


## jim7

Εσενα σε παω. 
Κοιτα αμα το πιστευεις εσυ καλα κανεις. Μπορει όμως να μην ειχες και κατι σοβαρο, οποτε ναι θεραπεύτηκες από καποιου είδους συνδιασμο διατροφης, ή απλα το μυαλο αυτοθεραπευτηκε μονο του.


> Εγω θεραπευτηκα με διατροφη κ γυμναστικη τι εχεισ να πεισ

----------


## jim7

> Εγω θεραπευτηκα με διατροφη κ γυμναστικη τι εχεισ να πεισ


Κοιτα δεν ξερω τι θα απαντησεις γιατι εσυ εχω την εντυπωση ότι περνας την ωρα σου εδώ μεσα. Να διαβασεις Wikipedia επειγόντως. Εκει θα βρεις απαντησεις σε όλα τα ερωτήματα σου, εγω μπορει να λεω κοτσανες. Μη χανεις το χρονο σου απαντωντας σε βλακείες με βλακείες.

----------


## elis

Δοκιμασε να παρεισ να στα γραψει γιατροσ μαγνησιο βιταμινη ντε κ ηλεκτρολυτεσ θα γινεισ τουρμπο κ γραψου κ γυμναστηριο κι αν δε δεισ βελτιωση ελα πεσ μου οτι ειμαι βλακασ

----------


## KaterinaP

> Δεν αφορα το θεματοθετη. 
> 
> *Μην ασχολειστε με σχολιαστες που δεν γνωριζουν βιοχημεια. Οι αποψεις τους είναι συνηθως αντιγραφη από τα διαφημιστικα των φαρμακων. Μονο διαβαζοντας τις ιδιες τις μελετες που εχουν γινει σε πανεπιστημια και εργαστηρια από γιατρους και βιοχημικούς θα βρειτε την αληθεια.
> Υπαρχει η WIKIPEDIA η οποια είναι πολυτιμη πηγή βιβλιογραφιας. Την wiki δεν μπορεις να την ξεγελασεις γιατι ότι γραφεται ελεγχεται από την επιστιμονικη κοινοτητα παγκοσμια και διορθονονται αμεσως. Αντίθετα εδώ κυριολεκτικα γραφεται 'ΟΤΙ ΝΑΝΑΙ' χωρις καμμια επιπτωση.
> 
> [U][U]Για να ξεκαθαριστεί μια και καλη.
> Τα φαρμακα δεν προσφερουν θεραπεια. Η ψυχωση δεν θεραπευεται συμφωνα με τους επιστήμονες, απλως ελέγχονται τα ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ της. Το ιδιο ισχυει και για τις βαριες καταθλιψεις.
> Υπαρχει αποσταση αναμμεσα σε αυτά που υπόσχονται οι διαφημιστες και σε αυτά που οι εταιριες γραφουν αναγκαστικα και βασει νομου στις συσκευασιες των φαρμακων τους.
> 
> ...


Δεν θεραπευεται καποιος με φαρμακα και κυριως με ψυχοθεραπεια; Τι μας λες; Επειδη δεν λειτουργουν με σενα σημαινει οτι ειναι αχρηστες θεραπειες; Εγω υπεφερα πολυ καιρο και τωρα ειμαι μια χαρα κυριως χαρη στη ψυχοθεραπεια και στα φαρμακα! Για προτεινε μας καποια αλλη θεραπεια. Και επισης ΔΕΝ υποστηριζω πως η καταθλιψη οφειλεται μονο σε ελλειψη σεροτονινης.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δεν πρεπει να το παιρνεις αν εισαι αλλεργικος σε καποια φυτικα προιοντα. Απο κει και περα οπως το δεχτει ο καθε οργανισμος αν και δε νομιζω να εχει ιδιαιτερες παρενεργειες...


Όχι αλλεργικός δεν είμαι.
Απλώς είναι καλό να είμαστε ενημερωμένοι και για αυτό ρωτάω.

----------


## jim7

> Δεν θεραπευεται καποιος με φαρμακα και κυριως με ψυχοθεραπεια; Τι μας λες; Επειδη δεν λειτουργουν με σενα σημαινει οτι ειναι αχρηστες θεραπειες; Εγω υπεφερα πολυ καιρο και τωρα ειμαι μια χαρα κυριως χαρη στη ψυχοθεραπεια και στα φαρμακα! Για προτεινε μας καποια αλλη θεραπεια. Και επισης ΔΕΝ υποστηριζω πως η καταθλιψη οφειλεται μονο σε ελλειψη σεροτονινης.


Τοτε που οφείλεται;
Δεν το ξερεις όπως δεν το ξερει και κανεις.
Το λαθος που κανετε οι ψυχολογοι είναι που εχετε φιλοδοξιες να θεωρειστε επιστιμη. Ειστε απλως μια επιστημοσυνη. Τουλάχιστον οι ψυχιατροι προσπαθουν με ότι εργαλεία δινει η επιστημη να θεραπευσουν καποια ενοχλητικα συμπτώματα. Από ψυχιατρικη ελαχιστα ως καθολου ξερετε. Ουτε βιοχημεια ουτε ψυχοφαρμακολογια. Σου εχω κανει παρα πολλες ερωτήσεις και συστηματικα αποφευγεις να απαντας γιατι δεν εχεις καμμια γνωση.

----------


## jim7

> Στην κατηγορία supplements,λέει τα εξής για το Βαλσαμόχορτο:
> 
> ''St. John's wort. Although this herbal supplement isn't approved by the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) to treat depression in the U.S., it may be helpful for mild or moderate depression. But if you choose to use it, be careful — St. John's wort can interfere with a number of medications, such as heart drugs, blood-thinning drugs, birth control pills, chemotherapy, HIV/AIDS medications and drugs to prevent organ rejection after a transplant. Also, avoid taking St. John's wort while taking antidepressants because the combination can cause serious side effects.''
> 
> Kαι ρωτάω γενικά:Μπορεί να προκαλέσει παρενέργειες η χρήση του,αν δεν το παίρνεις σε συνδυασμό με κάτι άλλο?


Αν θες υπευθυνη απαντηση είναι πανευκολο. Να το γκουγλισεις.

----------


## jim7

> Δοκιμασε να παρεισ να στα γραψει γιατροσ μαγνησιο βιταμινη ντε κ ηλεκτρολυτεσ θα γινεισ τουρμπο κ γραψου κ γυμναστηριο κι αν δε δεισ βελτιωση ελα πεσ μου οτι ειμαι βλακασ


Δεν ειπα ότι εισαι βλακας ουτε ότι κακως παιρνεις αυτά που παιρνεις. ΕΙΠΑ ότι είναι βλακεια να απαντας σε αυτά που θεωρεις εσυ ως βλακείες γιατι ΧΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΣΟΥ.

Ειμαστε πολύ μακρυα, δεν πρόκειται να σε καταλαβω γιατι δεν εχω τις εμπειριες σου. Ουτε και εσυ με καταλαβαίνεις όμως εγω σου προτείνω να μελετησεις, που είναι το κακο. 

Εγω δεν πρόκειται να ωφεληθώ από συμπληρώματα διατροφης γιατι δυστυχως δεν τα πιστευω. Οσο για τα βιολογικα τροφημα είναι δυσκολο να τα προμηθευτεις , σου ειχα ζητησει βοηθεια σε αυτο το θεμα και εσυ αντι να απαντησεις αρχησες τις ιστοριες.

----------


## elis

Βιταμινεσ φαρμακευτικεσ ρωτα να μαθεισ σε γιατρο οποιοδηποτε

----------


## elis

Για τα τροφιμα απο εκει που καταγεσαι ρωτα εναν αγροτη που να σε ξερει αλλιωσ δε θα σου πει

----------


## KaterinaP

> Τοτε που οφείλεται;
> Δεν το ξερεις όπως δεν το ξερει και κανεις.
> Το λαθος που κανετε οι ψυχολογοι είναι που εχετε φιλοδοξιες να θεωρειστε επιστιμη. Ειστε απλως μια επιστημοσυνη. Τουλάχιστον οι ψυχιατροι προσπαθουν με ότι εργαλεία δινει η επιστημη να θεραπευσουν καποια ενοχλητικα συμπτώματα. Από ψυχιατρικη ελαχιστα ως καθολου ξερετε. Ουτε βιοχημεια ουτε ψυχοφαρμακολογια. Σου εχω κανει παρα πολλες ερωτήσεις και συστηματικα αποφευγεις να απαντας γιατι δεν εχεις καμμια γνωση.


Ναι κανεις δεν το ξερει. Ρε φιλε εχεις σπουδασει καποιο αντικειμενο που σχετιζεται με τη βιοχημεια ή με αλλες παρομοιες επιστημες; Αν ναι παω πασο. Αν δεν εχεις σπουδασει πολυ απλα ξερεις ελαχιστα. Επειδη εχεις διαβασει καποιες ερευνες; Σιγα! Απο βιοχημεια δεν χρειαζεται να ξερουμε. Απο ψυχοφαρμακολογια καλουμαστε να ξερουμε τα βασικα αλλο αν καποιοι, οπως εγω, ασχολουμαστε πιο συστηματικα γιατι μας αρεσει. Και τι ερωτησεις μου εχεις κανει; Αυτες που τις ξερουν οι πυρηνικοι φυσικοι; Τετοιες ερωτησεις πολυ απλα δεν με απασχολουν και δεν ειναι ουτε προκειται να ειναι δουλεια μου να τις ξερω. Και επισης δεν απαντησες στο ερωτημα μου: αν καποιος δεν θεραπευεται με φαρμακα ή ψυχοθεραπεια με τι θεραπευεται; Διαβαζοντας βιβλια αυτοβοηθειας; Παιρνοντας συμπληρωματα διατροφης; Αυτα ειναι μερος της θεραπειας αλλα ΔΕΝ αποτελουν θεραπεια! Και επισης η ψυχολογια ειναι επιστημη. Οποιος το αμφισβητει με γεια του και με χαρα του. Και κατι αλλο. Οι βιοχημικες γνωσεις πολυ απλα απασχολουν απο ελαχιστους εως κανεναν σε αυτο το φορουμ. Οταν ο αλλος υποφερει απο καταθλιψη θα σκεφτει πως δρα ο ενας ή ο αλλος νευροδιαβιβαστης ή ξερω γω τι αλλο ή να ενδιαφερθει να ακουσει μια θετικη εμπειρια ωστε να παρει θαρρος ο ιδιος να προχωρησει αισιοδοξωντας πως μπορει να τα καταφερει; Επειδη δεν εχει λειτουργησει κατι με σενα δεν χρειαζεται να σκορπας τον πανικο, εχει λειτουργησει σε αλλους χιλιους!!!

----------


## NeMeCiS

Υπάρχουν καλοί και κακοί ψυχολόγοι, καλοί και κακοί ψυχίατροι καθώς και καλοί και κακοί ασθενείς. Το οτι είναι επιστήμονας ο ψυχίατρος δεν αποκλείει να είναι επιστήμονας και ο ψυχολόγος. Διαφορετική δουλειά κάνει ο καθένας τους. Αν την κάνει καλά και δεν μπλέκει ο ένας στα χωράφια του άλλου μια χαρά βοηθιέται ο κόσμος. Θέλει έναν συνδιασμό και των δύο με καλή συνεργασία των δυο και φυσικά και του ασθενή.

----------


## KaterinaP

> Υπάρχουν καλοί και κακοί ψυχολόγοι, καλοί και κακοί ψυχίατροι καθώς και καλοί και κακοί ασθενείς. Το οτι είναι επιστήμονας ο ψυχίατρος δεν αποκλείει να είναι επιστήμονας και ο ψυχολόγος. Διαφορετική δουλειά κάνει ο καθένας τους. Αν την κάνει καλά και δεν μπλέκει ο ένας στα χωράφια του άλλου μια χαρά βοηθιέται ο κόσμος. Θέλει έναν συνδιασμό και των δύο με καλή συνεργασία των δυο και φυσικά και του ασθενή.


Συμφωνω απολυτα! Ο συνδυασμος ψυχοθεραπειας και φαρμακων αλλωστε ειναι ο καλυτερος συνδυασμος. Οσο πιο αρμονικες ειναι οι σχεσεις τους τοσο το καλυτερο για τον ασθενη.

----------


## savatage

> Δεν αφορα το θεματοθετη. 
> 
> *Μην ασχολειστε με σχολιαστες που δεν γνωριζουν βιοχημεια. Οι αποψεις τους είναι συνηθως αντιγραφη από τα διαφημιστικα των φαρμακων. Μονο διαβαζοντας τις ιδιες τις μελετες που εχουν γινει σε πανεπιστημια και εργαστηρια από γιατρους και βιοχημικούς θα βρειτε την αληθεια.
> Υπαρχει η WIKIPEDIA η οποια είναι πολυτιμη πηγή βιβλιογραφιας. Την wiki δεν μπορεις να την ξεγελασεις γιατι ότι γραφεται ελεγχεται από την επιστιμονικη κοινοτητα παγκοσμια και διορθονονται αμεσως. Αντίθετα εδώ κυριολεκτικα γραφεται 'ΟΤΙ ΝΑΝΑΙ' χωρις καμμια επιπτωση.
> 
> [U][U]Για να ξεκαθαριστεί μια και καλη.
> Τα φαρμακα δεν προσφερουν θεραπεια. Η ψυχωση δεν θεραπευεται συμφωνα με τους επιστήμονες, απλως ελέγχονται τα ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ της. Το ιδιο ισχυει και για τις βαριες καταθλιψεις.
> Υπαρχει αποσταση αναμμεσα σε αυτά που υπόσχονται οι διαφημιστες και σε αυτά που οι εταιριες γραφουν αναγκαστικα και βασει νομου στις συσκευασιες των φαρμακων τους.
> 
> ...


Μπραβο το βρηκες Μ87! Οποιος διαφωνει μαζι σου ειναι φαρμακοβιομηχανος και επειδη η φαρμακοβιομηχανια κινδυνευει να καταποντιστει, γινονται μελη εδω σε ενα ελληνικο φορουμ και το παιζουν ασθενεις! αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ 
Ευτυχως που υπαρχεις και συ να δινεις το καλο παραδειγμα βασιζομενος σε ερευνες, μελετες και βιοχημεια για να επιλεξεις αγωγη



> Πανε μαζι πασιφλωρα ή μελισσοχορτο ή βαλσαμοχορτο (snt johs wort)
> με κλαμιν σε καθημερηνη βαση ; Αυτό που ρωταω είναι αν εχουν κακη αλληλεπιδραση πχ (συνδρομο σεροτονινης)
> 
> Δεν θα χρησιμοποιώ αλλα χημικα αντικαταθλιπτικα, ουτε γενικα κανενα φαρμακο.
> 
> Για να εξηγησω τα πρωτα περιεχουν φυτικα ssri και θελω να τα παιρνω το βραδυ για τον υπνο, ενώ το τελευταιο (που μαλλον το εχουν οι παραγωγοι εμπλουτησει με καποιο m.a..o.i. (τοσο εξυπνοι)) το θελω καθαρα σαν αντικαταθλιπτικο για να μπορω να είμαι παραγωγικος.
> 
> Προσπαθω να κοψω το (χημικο) αντικαταθλιπτικο που επαιρνα για 6 και χρονια.





> Μεχρι δυο αντικαταθλιπτικα , εστω και φυτικα , διοτι ολα αυτα δρουν στην επαναπροσληψη σεροτονινης , ειναι οκ. , στα τρια , ρισκαρεις συνδρομο σεροτ. ....... δεν υπαρχουν σχετικες μελετες για το ποσο δρουν σεροτονεργικα το καθενα .....ουτε φαρμακοποιοι ξερουν .......ψαχνοντας θα πας ......





> Δηλαδη πασιφλωρα το βραδυ και klamin το πρωι θα είναι ενταξει;





> Ναι , ενταξει ειναι .........





> Ωραια, το ξεκιναω τωρα, ποιες νομιζεις είναι οι ασφαλεις δοσεις στις συσκευασιες εχουν πολι μικρες δοσεις.

----------


## jim7

Kαι η ιστορια επιστημη είναι αλλα υπαρχουν σχολες με αντικρουόμενες θεωριες και ακομα και μεσα στα κυρια ρευματα υπαρχουν ερμηνείες και παρερμηνείες για ιστορικα γεγονότα. Παρομοια και στην ψυχολογια υπαρχει ένα σχετικο χαος. Οσοι καταφευγουν σε ψυχολογο δεν είναι ετοιμοι για να αλλαξουν τον εαυτο τους. Θελουν απλως ια γρηγορη λυση στα συμπτώματα. Γι'αυτο συνηθως αποτυγχανει η ψυχολόγος και παμε στην επομενη. Είναι υπερβολή να ριξουμε την ευθυνη στην ψυχολογια, μερος ευθύνης εχει και ο ασθενης. Στο κατω κατω, και να μην ταιριαζει η συγκεκριμενη επαγγελματιας με την ασθενη, μπορει να κερδισει την γνωση της αυτό αναλυσης.


> Υπάρχουν καλοί και κακοί ψυχολόγοι, καλοί και κακοί ψυχίατροι καθώς και καλοί και κακοί ασθενείς. Το οτι είναι επιστήμονας ο ψυχίατρος δεν αποκλείει να είναι επιστήμονας και ο ψυχολόγος. Διαφορετική δουλειά κάνει ο καθένας τους. Αν την κάνει καλά και δεν μπλέκει ο ένας στα χωράφια του άλλου μια χαρά βοηθιέται ο κόσμος. Θέλει έναν συνδιασμό και των δύο με καλή συνεργασία των δυο και φυσικά και του ασθενή.

----------


## jim7

> Μπραβο το βρηκες Μ87! Οποιος διαφωνει μαζι σου ειναι φαρμακοβιομηχανος και επειδη η φαρμακοβιομηχανια κινδυνευει να καταποντιστει, γινονται μελη εδω σε ενα ελληνικο φορουμ και το παιζουν ασθενεις! αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ 
> Ευτυχως που υπαρχεις και συ να δινεις το καλο παραδειγμα βασιζομενος σε ερευνες, μελετες και βιοχημεια για να επιλεξεις αγωγη


ΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο Μ87;

Ρε φιλε, ξεκολλα δεν είναι απαραιτητο οσοι διαφωνουν μαζι σου να είναι ο Μ87!!!
Παρε λιγο πασιφλωρα είναι ότι πρεπει για την μανια καταδίωξης (αστειεύομαι σε περιπτωση που δεν το καιταλαβες.

----------


## jim7

Σοβαρα τωρα. Τα αντικαταθλιπτικα δεν συνδιαζονται μεταξυ τους. Το ιδιο ισχυει και για τα ματζουνια (δεν το λεω υποτιμητικα).
πχ το βαλσαμοχορτο καλο είναι να το παιρνεις όταν πριν εχει καθαρισει ο οργανισμος από αλλα χημικα.
ΤΟ ιδιο εκαναν στην αρχαια ελλαδα. Ο Ασκληπιος που αναφέρεται στον Ομηρο σαν ηρωας του Τρωικου πολεμου, ειχε δημιουργησει κεντρα ψυχικης και σωματικης υγειας. Εκει, χορηγουσαν διαφορα βοτανα, αφου προηγουμένως περναγαν ένα 48 ωρο με νηστεια και 'καθαρμους' στα οποια ειχαν προσδωσει μια τελετουργικη επικαλυψη αλλα στην ουσια αυτό που εκαναν είναι αυτό που η επιστημη συνιστα σημερα όταν αλλαζουμε τα φαρμακα.

Η βαλεριανα υπαρχει σε κάθε προιον και συνδιαζεται ευκολα με όλα τα βοτανα. Επισης δεν υπαρχει πρόβλημα να συνδιαστει με αντικαταθλιπτικα, αντικαθιστώντας ετσι τα χημικα αγχολυτικα(βεβζοδιαζεπινε ).

----------


## jim7

Για πασιφλωρα και μελισσοχορτο, μπορει ενας με ελαφρα συμπτώματα όπως αυπνια, καταπτωση να τα παρει (εφόσον είναι καθαρος από χημικα).
Τα βοτανα γενικα δεν βλαπτουν. Εφόσον βεβαια τα παιρνει καποιος σε κανονικες δοσεις και για μικρο χρονικο διαστημα. Το ιδιο δεν μπορούμε να πουμε και για τα χημικα φαρμακα.
Τα παραπανω βοτανα, όπως και το χαμομηλι και το τηλιο, εχουν ένα αριθμο συστατικων, τα οποια τωρα μελετουνται'
το ιδιο ισχυει και για τα ω3 κτλ ιχθυέλαια, μουρουνελαιο, λιναροσπορο κτλ. 
Αν ειχε τελειωσει η ερευνα θα τα συνιστουσα ανεπιφύλακτα, αλλα ενώ σε στατιστικες μελετες με πραγματικες συνθήκες είναι εξισου αποτελεσματικα με τα χημικα φαρμακα, εντούτοις δεν εχουν απομονωθεί και μελετηθεί οι ενεργες ουσιες που περιεχουν. Όταν γινει αυτό, θα μπορουν να αντικαταστησουν τα χημικα φαρμακα σε καποιες περιπτώσεις.

Η προσωπικη μου αποψη είναι ότι πρεπει να χρησιμοποιούνται ανεξάρτητα και όχι σε συνδιασμο. Ειδικα όταν τα χρησιμοποιούμε σε μεγαλες δοσεις. ΠΧ το μελισσοχορτο Μέλισσα η φαρμακευτική (Melissa officinalis),είναι πανισχυρο αλλα υπαρχει η υποψια ότι περιεχει ssri ή καποια ουσια που λειτουργει παρομοια, με αποτέλεσμα οταν καταναλώνεται σε μεγαλες δοσεις, να υπαρχει καποια πιθανοτητα αντιδρασης με αλλα φαρμακα και βοτανα.

* Αλλα πιστευω ότι το μελισσοχορτο μπορει να καλυψει έναν ασθενη με ηπια καταθλιψη χωρις να χρειαστεί να καταφυγει σε χημικα φαρμακα.* 

Επισης και η βαλεριανα, που είναι ακριβως το ιδιο με τις βενζοδιαζεπινες. Μπορει δηλαδη να τις αντικαταστησει. Δεν υπαρχει διαφορα μεταξυ βαλεριάνας και βενζοδιαζεπινης, απλα η καλυτερη λυση για μενα είναι να καλλιεργουμε το φυτο και ετσι θα αποφυγουμε προσμιξεις και αλλα βλαβερα.

----------


## elis

Και πολύ νερό φιλτραρισμένο από πηγή ή εμφιαλωμένο πάντως όχι από τη βρύση

----------


## KaterinaP

Jim7 δεν απαντησες ακομα στην ερωτηση μου. Αφου η ψυχοθεραπεια και τα φαρμακα δεν θεραπευουν, τοτε τι θεραπευει; Τα βοτανα απο μονα τους σπανιοτατα θεραπευουν.

----------


## jim7

> Και πολύ νερό φιλτραρισμένο από πηγή ή εμφιαλωμένο πάντως όχι από τη βρύση


Nερο με το οzon..

----------


## jim7

> Nερο με το οzon..


Kai από φαγητο μελιτζανες σκορδατες μπριαμ, τηγανιτές , φασολαδα με πιπερι,

----------


## jim7

> Kai από φαγητο μελιτζανες σκορδατες μπριαμ, τηγανιτές , φασολαδα με πιπερι,


Τηλιο, μελισσοχορτο, χαμομηλι, τζιντζερ, πιπερι, λιναρόσπορος, κουακερ,

----------


## KaterinaP

Και τι υποτιθεται πως κανουν ολα αυτα;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από savatage 
> Μπραβο το βρηκες Μ87! Οποιος διαφωνει μαζι σου ειναι φαρμακοβιομηχανος και επειδη η φαρμακοβιομηχανια κινδυνευει να καταποντιστει, γινονται μελη εδω σε ενα ελληνικο φορουμ και το παιζουν ασθενεις! αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ 
> Ευτυχως που υπαρχεις και συ να δινεις το καλο παραδειγμα βασιζομενος σε ερευνες, μελετες και βιοχημεια για να επιλεξεις αγωγη





> ΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο Μ87;
> 
> Ρε φιλε, ξεκολλα δεν είναι απαραιτητο οσοι διαφωνουν μαζι σου να είναι ο Μ87!!!
> Παρε λιγο πασιφλωρα είναι ότι πρεπει για την μανια καταδίωξης (αστειεύομαι σε περιπτωση που δεν το καιταλαβες.


α ειναι η ωρα για το σοου τωρα παρτε ποπ κορν

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Jim7 δεν απαντησες ακομα στην ερωτηση μου. Αφου η ψυχοθεραπεια και τα φαρμακα δεν θεραπευουν, τοτε τι θεραπευει; Τα βοτανα απο μονα τους σπανιοτατα θεραπευουν.


θα σου πω εγω που ειμαι πιο ετοιμολογος να γινεται μεσα σου το γης μαδιαμ και συ αντι να τα παρατας να πηγαινεις πιο γρηγορα απο πριν 

θα μου πεις πως γινεται αυτο? πρεπει να αρχισεις να τα παιρνεις για να καταλαβεις το πως...

----------


## elis

Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς αυτά που λέει ο Τζίμης μαζί με γυμναστική κ κάποιες βιταμίνες θεραπεύουν αν δε θεραπεύουν βελτιωνεσαι πάρα πολύ οργανικά πάντα σαν άνθρωπος αν θέλεις μπορείς να κανεισ κ ψυχοθεραπεία ένα χρόνο το πολύ για να βελτιώσεις τις σχέσεις σου οργανικά οι γιατροί την ξέρουν τη θεραπεία

----------


## KaterinaP

> Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς αυτά που λέει ο Τζίμης μαζί με γυμναστική κ κάποιες βιταμίνες θεραπεύουν αν δε θεραπεύουν βελτιωνεσαι πάρα πολύ οργανικά πάντα σαν άνθρωπος αν θέλεις μπορείς να κανεισ κ ψυχοθεραπεία ένα χρόνο το πολύ για να βελτιώσεις τις σχέσεις σου οργανικά οι γιατροί την ξέρουν τη θεραπεία


Η γυμναστικη και οι βιταμινες λειτουργουν σαν συμπληρωματα. Δεν μπορουν να προσφερουν θεραπεια για τις ψυχικες ασθενειες, αλλα βοηθανε. Θεραπεια προσφερει μονο η ψυχοθεραπεια και τα φαρμακα. Το οργανικο ειναι αλλο κομματι. Εδω μας νοιαζει το ψυχικο.

----------


## jim7

Να συμφωνήσουμε ότι διαφωνούμε. Εσυ θεραπεύτηκες όπως λες με αντικαταθλιπτικο. Εγω νομιζω ότι θα ειχες κατι πολύ ελαφρυ. Και βοτανα να ειχες παρει θα ησουν καλα σε 1-2 μηνακια. Και τιποτα να μην επαιρνες παλι το ιδιο.

----------


## KaterinaP

> Να συμφωνήσουμε ότι διαφωνούμε. Εσυ θεραπεύτηκες όπως λες με αντικαταθλιπτικο. Εγω νομιζω ότι θα ειχες κατι πολύ ελαφρυ. Και βοτανα να ειχες παρει θα ησουν καλα σε 1-2 μηνακια. Και τιποτα να μην επαιρνες παλι το ιδιο.


Δηλαδη τα αντικαταθλιπτικα ειναι αχρηστα; Ποτε θα πρεπει να τα παρει καποιος; Αν δεν επαιρνα τιποτα προφανως θα τα ειχα τιναξει. Γιατι ορισμενοι δεν καταλαβαινουν πως η καταθλιψη τις περισσοτερες φορες ΘΕΛΕΙ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ!? Ολα τα αλλα ειναι απλα συμπληρωματα και απο μονα τους τις περισσοτερες φορες δεν κανουν τιποτα. Το τι τραβηξα 4 σχεδον χρονια μονο εγω το ξερω και σε ενημερωνω πως ηταν παρα πολυ δυσκολο!

----------


## jim7

> Δηλαδη τα αντικαταθλιπτικα ειναι αχρηστα; Ποτε θα πρεπει να τα παρει καποιος; Αν δεν επαιρνα τιποτα προφανως θα τα ειχα τιναξει. Γιατι ορισμενοι δεν καταλαβαινουν πως η καταθλιψη τις περισσοτερες φορες ΘΕΛΕΙ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ!? Ολα τα αλλα ειναι απλα συμπληρωματα και απο μονα τους τις περισσοτερες φορες δεν κανουν τιποτα. Το τι τραβηξα 4 σχεδον χρονια μονο εγω το ξερω και σε ενημερωνω πως ηταν παρα πολυ δυσκολο!


Κατσε γιατι μας τα λες σε δοσεις. Γιατι ρε παιδι μου θα τα ειχες τιναξει;
Τι ειχες;

----------


## KaterinaP

> Κατσε γιατι μας τα λες σε δοσεις. Γιατι ρε παιδι μου θα τα ειχες τιναξει;
> Τι ειχες;


Καταθλιψη και κρισεις πανικου ειχα. Περασα παρα πολυ ασχημα και η ψυχοθεραπεια και τα φαρμακα με σωσανε.

----------


## xristoforos28

Τι φαρμακα πηρες?ειχες κ αποπροσωποιηση? Εγω δοκιμασα πολλα χαπια δεν καναν τπτ και ο γιατρος με ειπε ειμαι απο τους ατυχους π δν μ πιανουν τα χαπια και δεν ξερω τ ι να κανω δεν την παλευω αλλο να ζω

----------


## KaterinaP

> Τι φαρμακα πηρες?ειχες κ αποπροσωποιηση? Εγω δοκιμασα πολλα χαπια δεν καναν τπτ και ο γιατρος με ειπε ειμαι απο τους ατυχους π δν μ πιανουν τα χαπια και δεν ξερω τ ι να κανω δεν την παλευω αλλο να ζω


Ladose, tranxene, remeron,risperdal και seroxat. Οχι δεν ειχα αποπροσωποποιηση. ΜΑΟ εχεις δοκιμασει; Ειναι μια τελευταια λυση οταν δεν πιανουν αλλα αντικαταθλιπτικα... επισης ψυχοθεραπεια κανεις;

----------


## giannis000

κατερινα μπαβο που ανοιξες αυτο το θεμα σαν βοηθημα για την καταθληψη. ειχα περασει κ γω καταθληψη στο παρελθον κ ξερω ποσο ασχημο ειναι. θελω απλα να πω πως οταν βλεπω ατομα να εχουν διαφωρα ψυχολογικα κ νευρολογικα τους αξιζουν εκατομθρια μπραβο κ πως δινουν δυναμη κ στους αλλους. για μενα αυτα τα ατομα ειναι κατι σαν παραδειγμα ζωης.

----------


## giannis000

ειχα σκευτει κ γω να ανοιξω ενα θεμα σχετικα με το πως το ξεπερασα αλλα δεν μπορω να πω με ακριβεια μιας κ η καθε καταθληψη ειναι διαφορετικη αναλογα με τον πασχοντα

----------


## KaterinaP

> ειχα σκευτει κ γω να ανοιξω ενα θεμα σχετικα με το πως το ξεπερασα αλλα δεν μπορω να πω με ακριβεια μιας κ η καθε καταθληψη ειναι διαφορετικη αναλογα με τον πασχοντα


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Γιαννη!! Ευχομαι να μην τυχει σε κανεναν!! Εγω σε ενθαρρυνω να ανοιξεις!! Οι ανθρωποι εχουν αναγκη να ακουνε αλλους που εχουν περασει παρομοια προβληματα και τα εχουν ξεπερασει για να παιρνουν δυναμη. Αλλωστε αυτος ειναι και ο σκοπος μου σε αυτο το φορουμ! Εγω ειμαι μαζι σου!!!

----------


## xristoforos28

> Ladose, tranxene, remeron,risperdal και seroxat. Οχι δεν ειχα αποπροσωποποιηση. ΜΑΟ εχεις δοκιμασει; Ειναι μια τελευταια λυση οταν δεν πιανουν αλλα αντικαταθλιπτικα... επισης ψυχοθεραπεια κανεις;


Πολλα απο αυτα τα πηρα κ γω...το ρισπερνταλ σ κανε τπτ? Εμενα οχι και το κοψα με κανε σαν ζομπι..μαο οχι τα φοβαμαι..το παλευω μονος μου μ τν ψυχολογο μου. Και θεος βοηθος

----------


## KaterinaP

> Πολλα απο αυτα τα πηρα κ γω...το ρισπερνταλ σ κανε τπτ? Εμενα οχι και το κοψα με κανε σαν ζομπι..μαο οχι τα φοβαμαι..το παλευω μονος μου μ τν ψυχολογο μου. Και θεος βοηθος


Το risperdal το πηρα για πολλους λογους ενας εκ των οποιων ηταν αγχολυτικος. Με βοηθησε αρκετα. Οι ΜΑΟ δεν εχουν τρομερες παρενεργειες απλα θα πρεπει να ακολουθησεις ειδικη διατροφη, δηλαδη να μην καταναλωνεις τροφιμα που περιεχουν τυραμινη.

----------


## jim7

> Πολλα απο αυτα τα πηρα κ γω...το ρισπερνταλ σ κανε τπτ? Εμενα οχι και το κοψα με κανε σαν ζομπι..μαο οχι τα φοβαμαι..το παλευω μονος μου μ τν ψυχολογο μου. Και θεος βοηθος


Συμφωνα με την Κατερινα οσοι εχουν παθει κριση πανικου (που ολοι σημερα παθαινουν ) πρεπει να καταληγουν στα ψυχοφάρμακα για να σωθουν. Πως σου /σας φαινεται αυτή η λογικη;

----------


## KaterinaP

> Συμφωνα με την Κατερινα οσοι εχουν παθει κριση πανικου (που ολοι σημερα παθαινουν ) πρεπει να καταληγουν στα ψυχοφάρμακα για να σωθουν. Πως σου /σας φαινεται αυτή η λογικη;


Ααα δεν θα βγαλουμε ακρη!! Εχεις περασει κριση πανικου;;; Ξερεις πως ειναι;;; Ξερεις τι βασανιστικο ειναι;;;

----------


## KaterinaP

> Συμφωνα με την Κατερινα οσοι εχουν παθει κριση πανικου (που ολοι σημερα παθαινουν ) πρεπει να καταληγουν στα ψυχοφάρμακα για να σωθουν. Πως σου /σας φαινεται αυτή η λογικη;


Και παθαινουν ολοι σημερα;;; Κοιτα τι μαθαινει κανεις! Και στη ψυχοθεραπεια που λεω να στραφουν παλι δεν σ αρεσει. Αρα μαλλον δεν ξερεις τι θελεις.

----------


## savatage

> Kai από φαγητο μελιτζανες σκορδατες μπριαμ, τηγανιτές , φασολαδα με πιπερι,


Μελιτζανες τηγανητες με σως πασιφλωρα  :Big Grin:

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μελιτζανες τηγανητες με σως πασιφλωρα


Γιατρεύει την κατάθλιψη? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## savatage

> Γιατρεύει την κατάθλιψη?


πασα νοσο και πασα μαλακια

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μπραβο το βρηκες *Μ87*! Οποιος διαφωνει μαζι σου ειναι φαρμακοβιομηχανος και επειδη η φαρμακοβιομηχανια κινδυνευει να καταποντιστει, γινονται μελη εδω σε ενα ελληνικο φορουμ και το παιζουν ασθενεις! αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ 
> Ευτυχως που υπαρχεις και συ να δινεις το καλο παραδειγμα βασιζομενος σε ερευνες, μελετες και βιοχημεια για να επιλεξεις αγωγη


Αχ,που θυμήθηκες αυτόν τον ''λεβέντη''...

----------


## NeMeCiS

Σε λίγο θα διαβάσω πως η αγχώδης διαταραχή θεραπεύεται με κομπρέσες με τζατζίκι...

----------


## savatage

> Σε λίγο θα διαβάσω πως η αγχώδης διαταραχή θεραπεύεται με κομπρέσες με τζατζίκι...


Και η ψυχωση με επιθεματα ταραμα

----------


## NeMeCiS

> Και η ψυχωση με επιθεματα ταραμα


ΧΧΧΑΧΑΑΧΑΧΧΑΑΧΑΧΧΑΑΧΧΑΑΧΑ ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ μην είσαι τόσο σίγουρη, μπορεί ο jim να μην συμφωνεί ως προς τα συστατικά του ταραμά. περίμενε να το ελένξει στο wikipedia!

----------


## savatage

Να ανοιξει και ενα νεο τοπικ με συνταγες να το προσεγγισουμε σφαιρικα!

----------


## ioannis2

Έριξα μια ματιά... φαίνεται για εξειδικευμένο ιατρικό κέντρο. Όμως αυτά που αναφέρονται στο site θα τα ακούσεις από οποιονδήποτε γιατρό! Απλά διερωτόμαι γιατί όλοι οι άλλοι γιατροί λένε ότι ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΙΜΑΤΟΛΟΓΙΚΕΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ για την καταθλιψη(δεν μιλώ για παρενέργειες φαρμάκων αλλά για αίτια). Άρα η πηγή, η αιτία του προβλήματος προφανώς ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΡΓΑΝΙΚΗ. Τα φαρμακα καταλαγιάζουν τα αισθηματα και το άτομο γινεται πιο λειτουργικό. Η αιτία είναι βιωματική, είναι ο ευαισθητος χαρακτηρας, αυτα τα δυο ως συνδυασμός.
Τα φαρμακα σιγουρα βοηθούν, καταλαγιάζουν.

Η αποτελεσματική θεραπεία είναι το άτομο να βγει έξω απο τον εαυτο του, δλδ από τις σκέψεις και τα συναισθηματα του. Να βρει το κουραγιο να ξανειχτεί, να διεκδικήσει, να επιτυχει κάποια πραγαμτα στη ζωη του ιδιως αν δεν τον έχουν πάρει τα χρόνια, να ασχοληθει με δραστηριότητες που τον γεμίζουν. Οι θετικές εμπειρίες που θα αποκομίζει και το ευχαριστο συναισθημα ότι ασχολουμαι με κατι που με γεμίζει σταδιακα θεραπευουν ή περιοριζουν σημαντικα την καταθλιψη. Το να κλείνεται στο σπίτι και να περιμενει θεραπεια απο τα φαρμακα και τη συνεδρια με το ψυχολογο δεν ειναι λύση μακροπροθεσμα.

----------


## KaterinaP

> Έριξα μια ματιά... φαίνεται για εξειδικευμένο ιατρικό κέντρο. Όμως αυτά που αναφέρονται στο site θα τα ακούσεις από οποιονδήποτε γιατρό! Απλά διερωτόμαι γιατί όλοι οι άλλοι γιατροί λένε ότι ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΙΜΑΤΟΛΟΓΙΚΕΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ για την καταθλιψη(δεν μιλώ για παρενέργειες φαρμάκων αλλά για αίτια). Άρα η πηγή, η αιτία του προβλήματος προφανώς ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΡΓΑΝΙΚΗ. Τα φαρμακα καταλαγιάζουν τα αισθηματα και το άτομο γινεται πιο λειτουργικό. Η αιτία είναι βιωματική, είναι ο ευαισθητος χαρακτηρας, αυτα τα δυο ως συνδυασμός.
> Τα φαρμακα σιγουρα βοηθούν, καταλαγιάζουν.
> 
> Η αποτελεσματική θεραπεία είναι το άτομο να βγει έξω απο τον εαυτο του, δλδ από τις σκέψεις και τα συναισθηματα του. Να βρει το κουραγιο να ξανειχτεί, να διεκδικήσει, να επιτυχει κάποια πραγαμτα στη ζωη του ιδιως αν δεν τον έχουν πάρει τα χρόνια, να ασχοληθει με δραστηριότητες που τον γεμίζουν. Οι θετικές εμπειρίες που θα αποκομίζει και το ευχαριστο συναισθημα ότι ασχολουμαι με κατι που με γεμίζει σταδιακα θεραπευουν ή περιοριζουν σημαντικα την καταθλιψη. Το να κλείνεται στο σπίτι και να περιμενει θεραπεια απο τα φαρμακα και τη συνεδρια με το ψυχολογο δεν ειναι λύση μακροπροθεσμα.


Μονο που ενα ατομο που πασχει απο καταθλιψη δεν μπορει να τα κανει ολα αυτα. Η ψυχοθεραπεια προσφερει μακροπροθεσμη λυση αλλα θα πρεπει να προσπαθησει και ο ασθενης να το αντιμετωπισει με τους τροπους που ειπες. Σε συνδυασμο ομως με τη θεραπεια.

----------


## xristoforos28

> Σε λίγο θα διαβάσω πως η αγχώδης διαταραχή θεραπεύεται με κομπρέσες με τζατζίκι...


Ahahahaahahahahahah

----------


## giannis000

> Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Γιαννη!! Ευχομαι να μην τυχει σε κανεναν!! Εγω σε ενθαρρυνω να ανοιξεις!! Οι ανθρωποι εχουν αναγκη να ακουνε αλλους που εχουν περασει παρομοια προβληματα και τα εχουν ξεπερασει για να παιρνουν δυναμη. Αλλωστε αυτος ειναι και ο σκοπος μου σε αυτο το φορουμ! Εγω ειμαι μαζι σου!!!


οκ μεπεισες. χαχα ελλα κ συ να δωσεις καμια απαντηση. απλα εγω δεν μπορω να κανω κατρι για αυτους. το μονο που μπορω να κανω θα ειναι ο τροπος που το βλεπουν. πρεπει οι ιδιοι να προσπαθησουν

----------


## jim7

ΞΥΝΟΧΟΝΤΡΟΣ ΚΡΗΤΗΣ ΜΕ ΚΑΥΤΕΡΟ ΜΠΟΥΚΟΒΟ..ΣΥΝΘΕΤΕΙ ΣΕΡΟΤΟΝΙΝΗ


https://ihthielaio.wordpress.com/201...5%ce%ba%ce%bf/

----------


## KaterinaP

> ΞΥΝΟΧΟΝΤΡΟΣ ΚΡΗΤΗΣ ΜΕ ΚΑΥΤΕΡΟ ΜΠΟΥΚΟΒΟ..ΣΥΝΘΕΤΕΙ ΣΕΡΟΤΟΝΙΝΗ
> 
> 
> https://ihthielaio.wordpress.com/201...5%ce%ba%ce%bf/


Και ετσι περναει η καταθλιψη... με μπουκοβο.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Και ετσι περναει η καταθλιψη... με μπουκοβο.


Εδώ άλλοι λένε ότι περνά ΜΟΝΟ με γυμναστική και διατροφή.
Είπαμε,αν δεν υπάρχει η ψυχοθεραπεία,πάνε περίπατο αυτά.

----------


## KaterinaP

> Εδώ άλλοι λένε ότι περνά ΜΟΝΟ με γυμναστική και διατροφή.
> Είπαμε,αν δεν υπάρχει η ψυχοθεραπεία,πάνε περίπατο αυτά.


Καλα μονο με γυμναστικη και διατροφη δεν περναει. Συνδυαστικα με ψυχοθεραπεια ναι. Απο μονα τους σε καμια περιπτωση.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Καλα μονο με γυμναστικη και διατροφη δεν περναει. Συνδυαστικα με ψυχοθεραπεια ναι. Απο μονα τους σε καμια περιπτωση.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με όσα λες.
Άντε να πείσεις τους υπόλοιπους.

----------


## KaterinaP

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με όσα λες.
> Άντε να πείσεις τους υπόλοιπους.


Μαλλον δεν μπορουμε. Ο καθενας εχει την αποψη του και τα βιωματα του και εκει στηριζεται. Το τι ειναι σωστο και τι λαθος ειναι αλλη ιστορια.

----------


## jim7

Μονο με ψυχοθεραπεία τίποτα δεν κανεις. Πρεπει να Αλλάξεις πολλά. Η διατροφή φυσικά παιζει ρολο.

----------


## jim7

Η ψυχοθεραπεία είναι ψάξιμο στα τυφλά.

----------


## jim7

Στην παραδοσιακή διατροφή βλέπεις μια σοφία. Οι αρχαίοι γνώριζαν πολλά για τη σχέση διατροφής-υγείας (και ψυχικής υγειας). Η γνώση αυτή ηταν πολλές φορες εμπειρική και καλυμμένη με μυστήριο. Ομως τα στοιχεια μιλάνε μόνα τους και χωρίς την μυστικιστική επικάλυψη.
Πχ
Η βαλεριάνα και το σπαθόχορτο (Υπερικόν), χρησιμοποιουνται χιλιαδες χρόνια και το μυστικο είναι να μην γίνεται κατάχρηση.
Τα βότανα και οι φυσικές τροφές περιέχουν οργανικές ενώσεις που είναι ταυτοποιημενες σήμερα ως φαρμακευτικές ουσίες Μοναδικής ωφελιμότητας.

----------


## KaterinaP

Συμφωνω αλλα η διατροφη δεν.κανει απο μονη της κατι.... θελει συνδυασμο με ψυχοθεραπεια.

----------


## jim7

Στην ψυχοθεραπεία γίνεσαι μαθητής και αναθέτεις στο γιατρό να ΣΕ γιατρέψει. Πόσοι είναι αυτοι που παίρνουν το ρολο αυτό που θεσμικά τους αποδίδεται, Στα Σοβαρά;
Πρακτικά να μιλάμε, όχι θεωρητικά,
Είναι σίγουρο οτι αν πάμε στον καλυτερο κάτι θα aποκομισουμε. Αν πάμε στον μέτριο, θα έχουμε Αρνητικό αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## KaterinaP

Παιζει ρολο η χημεια που θα αναπτυχθει. Καποιος ειδικος μπορει να μην κανει για καποιον ασθενη ενω ο ιδιος ειδικος να κανει για καποιον αλλον ασθενη. Αρνητικο αποτελεσμα δε νομιζω να υπαρχει απλα δεν αποκομιζεις κατι θετικο και παραμενεις στασιμος.

----------


## jim7

Δεν είναι κοινωνικη σχέση για να μετράει μονο η χημεία. Θεωρητικά είναι θεραπευτική σχέση και μετράει ποσο καλά έχει αφομοιώσει ο γιατρός την γνώση και τι εμπειρία έχει στην εφαρμογή. Αν λείπουν αυτά , η χημεία το πολύ να κανει μια καλη σχεση , δεν θεραπεύει όμως η καλη σχέση. Θεραπεία έχουμε όταν αυτά που συζητούνται έχουν κάποια επιστημονικη βαση, αν και όλα αυτά είναι πολύ πολύ φλου , και για αυτό σήμερα όλα έχουν καταλήξει στη συμβουλευτική και στην εμψύχωση.

----------


## KaterinaP

Οσες γνωσεις και να εχει ο ειδικος αν δεν.ταιριαξει μαζι του ο θεραπευομενος μαλλον δεν θα γινει σωστη δουλεια. Τι εννοεις εμψυχωση??

----------


## giannis000

jim7 κ κατερινα συμφωνω κ πιστευω οτι η απαντηση βρισκεται κ στα δυο. κατα την γνωμη μου δες πιος ειναι καλος κ μετα προσπαθα να απκτισεις μαυτον καλη σχεση για να βγεις κερδισμςνος κ στα δυο. νομιζω ετσι παει. κ επεισης κατα την γνωμη μου συνηθος οι περισοτεροι θελουν ειδικο του αντηθετου φυλλου. εγω τουλαχιστον επρεπε να αφησω 3 αντρες μεχρι να βρω μια φυναικα με την οποια ανιωσα να κουμπωνω πιο καλα. δεν λεω ετσι ειναι απλα ειναι η γνωμη μου. πιστευω οτι αν ο ειδικος σου ειναι του αντιθε του φυλλου κατα καποιο τροπο συμπληρωνει αυτο που δεν εχεις εσυ. δεν ξερω αν με καταλαβαινετε αλλα σε εμνα δουλεψε

----------


## jim7

Το να ψαχνεις ποιος είναι ο καλός και ποιος θα κουμπωσει είναι ενα σπορ για λίγους.

----------


## KaterinaP

Και παλι ειναι με ποιον/α θα ταιριαξεις. Εγω πηγαινω και σε αντρα και σε γυναικα και ταιριαζω και με τους δυο.

----------


## jim7

Αρκεί να ταιριαζεις;

----------


## KaterinaP

Μα πρεπει να ταιριαξεις καπως. Δεν ξερω τι γινεται αν δεν.

----------


## aggelosstr

Εμένα οι επιλογές μου ήταν γυναίκες. Μου δίδεται η εντύπωση πως είναι λιγότερο επικριτικές, που πιθανότατα είναι μόνο ιδέα μου.
Αλλά και η προοπτική του κάθε ειδικού φαίνεται διαφορετική.
Θυμάμαι η μία μου είπε πως το χιούμορ μου είναι το δυνατό μου χαρτί, ενώ η άλλη πως μου βγαίνει από ανασφάλεια, και κάποια στιγμή θα βγει από μέσα ο πραγματικός μου εαυτός.
Δεν είναι μεταξύ τους διαμετρικά αντίθετες απόψεις;

----------


## savatage

> Εμένα οι επιλογές μου ήταν γυναίκες. Μου δίδεται η εντύπωση πως είναι λιγότερο επικριτικές, που πιθανότατα είναι μόνο ιδέα μου.
> Αλλά και η προοπτική του κάθε ειδικού φαίνεται διαφορετική.
> Θυμάμαι η μία μου είπε πως το χιούμορ μου είναι το δυνατό μου χαρτί, ενώ η άλλη πως μου βγαίνει από ανασφάλεια, και κάποια στιγμή θα βγει από μέσα ο πραγματικός μου εαυτός.
> Δεν είναι μεταξύ τους διαμετρικά αντίθετες απόψεις;


Οχι δεν ειναι. Υπαρχουν πολλοι ανθρωποι που χρησιμοποιουν το χιουμορ σαν τροπο αμυνας. Αυτο δεν παυει να σημαινει οτι μεσα στην επικοινωνια μπορει να ειναι το δυνατο τους χαρτι.

----------


## jim7

> Εμένα οι επιλογές μου ήταν γυναίκες. Μου δίδεται η εντύπωση πως είναι λιγότερο επικριτικές, που πιθανότατα είναι μόνο ιδέα μου.
> Αλλά και η προοπτική του κάθε ειδικού φαίνεται διαφορετική.
> Θυμάμαι η μία μου είπε πως το χιούμορ μου είναι το δυνατό μου χαρτί, ενώ η άλλη πως μου βγαίνει από ανασφάλεια, και κάποια στιγμή θα βγει από μέσα ο πραγματικός μου εαυτός.
> Δεν είναι μεταξύ τους διαμετρικά αντίθετες απόψεις;


Aν μου επιτρεπείς, το τι είναι άμυνα και τι όχι, δεν είναι επί δικό της διάθεσης του γιατρού. Γιατί αλλοιως πρεπει.να μιλήσουμε και για τις αμυνες του γιατρού.

Γιατί για μένα ουτε το ενα ουτε το άλλο είναι πρέποντα .
Απο την μια εχεις πρόβλημα με την μη επίλυση των προβλημάτων του Γιατρού, οποτε αυτός εμφανίζει μια αντίδραση αμυντική στο χιούμορ, απο την αλλη ο άλλος φαίνεται να αγνοεί το πρόβλημα της υπερβολικής οικειότητας. Φυσικά το πρωτο είναι πιο σημαντικο αλλά και το άλλο δεν αποκλείεται να παιζει κάποιο αρνητικό ρολο.

----------


## KaterinaP

Μα το χιουμορ χρειαζεται και απο τις δυο πλευρες. Τι προβληματα του ειδικου εννοεις?

----------


## jim7

Mε λιγα λογια και για να μην το κουραζουμε είμαστε έρμαια των υποκειμενισμων, των διαθέσεων, και κατα δεύτερο της γνώσης και της εμπειρίας του 'θεραπευτή'. Και δεν ξέρω αν δίνουν την ανάλογη σημασία στην δυναμη που τους παρέχει η μεταβίβαση. Η γλώσσα κοκκαλα δεν έχει λένε, και αυτό ισχυει δυο φορες για τη σχέση της ψυχοθεραπείας. Όμως ο θεραπευτής υποτίθεται οτι αυτά τα εχει λύσει πρωτα στον εαυτό του για να μην στέκουν εμπόδια στην δουλεια του. 
Αλλά είπαμε οτι τα επιστημονικά ζητήματα δεν αφορούν το φόρουμ (εκανα λογοπεγνιο). 
Γρήγορη λύση .
Παρηγοριά.
Εξομολόγηση.
Φάρμακα.
Αυτά ζητούν κυρίως.

----------


## savatage

Γρηγορη λυση η ψυχοθεραπεια...... το διαβασαμε κι αυτο.....

Ας γυρισουμε στις συνταγες για καταπολεμιση της καταθλιψης. Βοσκατε γιατι χανομαστε!

----------


## KaterinaP

> Mε λιγα λογια και για να μην το κουραζουμε είμαστε έρμαια των υποκειμενισμων, των διαθέσεων, και κατα δεύτερο της γνώσης και της εμπειρίας του 'θεραπευτή'. Και δεν ξέρω αν δίνουν την ανάλογη σημασία στην δυναμη που τους παρέχει η μεταβίβαση. Η γλώσσα κοκκαλα δεν έχει λένε, και αυτό ισχυει δυο φορες για τη σχέση της ψυχοθεραπείας. Όμως ο θεραπευτής υποτίθεται οτι αυτά τα εχει λύσει πρωτα στον εαυτό του για να μην στέκουν εμπόδια στην δουλεια του. 
> Αλλά είπαμε οτι τα επιστημονικά ζητήματα δεν αφορούν το φόρουμ (εκανα λογοπεγνιο). 
> Γρήγορη λύση .
> Παρηγοριά.
> Εξομολόγηση.
> Φάρμακα.
> Αυτά ζητούν κυρίως.


Γρηγορη η ψυχοθεραπεια δεν ειναι. Και επισης δεν ταυτιζεται με την εξομολογηση.

----------


## savatage

Οι πολεμιοι της ψυχοθεραπειας (που εγιναν πολεμιοι επειδη δεν πετυχαν οι ιδιοι αυτο που ηθελαν μεσα απο αυτην) θεωρουν την εξομολογηση στο παπαδαριο καλυτερη, επειδη εκει δεν πληρωνουν.

----------


## KaterinaP

> Οι πολεμιοι της ψυχοθεραπειας (που εγιναν πολεμιοι επειδη δεν πετυχαν οι ιδιοι αυτο που ηθελαν μεσα απο αυτην) θεωρουν την εξομολογηση στο παπαδαριο καλυτερη, επειδη εκει δεν πληρωνουν.


Εχεις δικιο. Που φτασαμε!!

----------


## jim7

Ποιος μίλησε για παπαδαριο;
Νομιζω διαβάζεις διαγώνια και εκφραζομαι πολύ ευγενικά.

----------


## savatage

Ειναι που σε συγχεω συνεχως με τον Μ87 βρε jim7...

----------


## jim7

Είμαι απλως υπέρ της επιστήμης και εναντιον των κομπογιανιτων σε οποίο επάγγελμα και αν βιοποριζονται.

----------


## giannis000

παπαδαριο? χαχαχαχχααχαχαχαχαχαχχαχα χχαα καποιοι ειστε *ΑΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΟΙ*
χωρις παρεξηγηση.... :Wink:

----------


## savatage

> Είμαι απλως υπέρ της επιστήμης και εναντιον των κομπογιανιτων σε οποίο επάγγελμα και αν βιοποριζονται.


Και πολυ καλα κανεις. 
Με μπερδευεις ομως οταν θεωρεις επιστημονα ενα απλο μελος του φορουμ τον macguiver ή οταν εμπιστευεσαι συνταγες τυπου ξυνοχοντρος με μπουκοβο για θεραπεια.....

----------


## jim7

Δέχομαι και δίνω συμβουλες στα πλαίσια του φόρουμ. Εσένα τι σε μπέρδεψε;

----------


## jim7

Οτι δεν ρώτησα εσένα;
Φοβήθηκα μην μου χρεώσεις το paypal.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Είμαι απλως υπέρ της επιστήμης και εναντιον των κομπογιανιτων σε οποίο επάγγελμα και αν βιοποριζονται.


Χμμμ,ποιόν μου θυμίζουν από εδώ μέσα,αυτές οι απόψεις...

----------


## jim7

Τι παθατε;
Μίλαω σοβαρα η μανία κατα δίωξης έχει κλείσει πολλά σπίτια. Να το κοιτάξετε όλοι σας.

----------


## savatage

> Οτι δεν ρώτησα εσένα;
> Φοβήθηκα μην μου χρεώσεις το paypal.


Ε ναι παρεξηγηθηκα. Ηθελα να ρωτησεις εμενα αν πρεπει να παρεις πασιφλωρα

----------


## KaterinaP

> Τι παθατε;
> Μίλαω σοβαρα η μανία κατα δίωξης έχει κλείσει πολλά σπίτια. Να το κοιτάξετε όλοι σας.


Η μανια καταδιωξης που κολλαει???

----------


## NeMeCiS

Η διατροφή-γυμναστική γιατρεύει την παχυσαρκία. 
Ο ξινόχοντρος όμως μου φαίνεται άκρως επιστημονική μέθοδος. Το θέμα είναι, πόσες μέρες πρέπει να έχει ξινίσει το γάλα πριν το ζυμώσω με το σιτάρι; Μήπως αν το αφήσω και ξινίσει πολλές, να εμφανίσω υπομανιακά επεισόδια;

----------


## ioannis2

> Οι πολεμιοι της ψυχοθεραπειας (που εγιναν πολεμιοι επειδη δεν πετυχαν οι ιδιοι αυτο που ηθελαν μεσα απο αυτην) θεωρουν την εξομολογηση στο παπαδαριο καλυτερη, επειδη εκει δεν πληρωνουν.


Η εξομολόγηση είναι για άφεση αμαρτιών και όχι για να λέμε τα προβλήματα μας και να ζητούμε από τον παπα λύση επειδη πιστευομε πως τον καθοδηγει η θεια φωτιση. Για τα προβληματα μας υπάρχουν ψυχολογοι και ψυχιατροι που αυτη ειναι η δουλεια τους. 
Κατα της ψυχοθεραπειας ειναι όσοι έπεσαν σε λάθος ψυχοθεραπευτές ή δεν εφάρμοσαν ή δεν κατόρθωσαν να εφαρμόσουν αυτα που τους προσφερε η ψυχοθεραπεία. Η ψυχοθεραπεια ειναι κατι σαν το φροντιστηριο για τις πανελλαδικές. Όσο καλος κι αν ειναι ο καθηγητης, αν δεν διαβάσεις από μονος στο σπίτι δεν παιρνάς.

----------


## jim7

Ξέρει κανεις να πει πως εννοεί τον καλό πελάτη;
Γιατί αν είχα εγώ την δυναμη να αλλάξω μόνος μου δεν θα πήγαινα σε θεραπεία.
Απλό είναι απόρω γιατί δεν το καταλαβαίνετε!!

----------


## NeMeCiS

με αυτή τη λογική και η διατροφολογοι αεριτζιδες είναι, γιατί κάποιοι από τους πελάτες τους ξαναπαχαινουν ή δεν αδυνατιζουν ποτέ (ενώ ανάμεσα από τα γεύματα που τους δίνει ο διαιτολογος, τρώνε παστες, πίνουν κόκα κολες και μασουλανε όλη μέρα σαβούρα). Ο ψυχολόγος σου δείχνει το δρόμο βάσει της κατάρτισης του και της εμπειρίας του στο αντικείμενο του, δεν έχει μαγικό ραβδι.

----------


## jim7

> με αυτή τη λογική και η διατροφολογοι αεριτζιδες είναι, γιατί κάποιοι από τους πελάτες τους ξαναπαχαινουν ή δεν αδυνατιζουν ποτέ (ενώ ανάμεσα από τα γεύματα που τους δίνει ο διαιτολογος, τρώνε παστες, πίνουν κόκα κολες και μασουλανε όλη μέρα σαβούρα). Ο ψυχολόγος σου δείχνει το δρόμο βάσει της κατάρτισης του και της εμπειρίας του στο αντικείμενο του, δεν έχει μαγικό ραβδι.


Δεν είναι το ίδιο. Ο ψυχολόγος που κανει θεραπεία, ισυριζεται οτι θεραπεύει. Αυτό που ριπές ισχυει μονο για τους συμβουλευτικους.

----------


## jim7

> Η εξομολόγηση είναι για άφεση αμαρτιών και όχι για να λέμε τα προβλήματα μας και να ζητούμε από τον παπα λύση επειδη πιστευομε πως τον καθοδηγει η θεια φωτιση. Για τα προβληματα μας υπάρχουν ψυχολογοι και ψυχιατροι που αυτη ειναι η δουλεια τους. 
> Κατα της ψυχοθεραπειας ειναι όσοι έπεσαν σε λάθος ψυχοθεραπευτές ή δεν εφάρμοσαν ή δεν κατόρθωσαν να εφαρμόσουν αυτα που τους προσφερε η ψυχοθεραπεία. Η ψυχοθεραπεια ειναι κατι σαν το φροντιστηριο για τις πανελλαδικές. Όσο καλος κι αν ειναι ο καθηγητης, αν δεν διαβάσεις από μονος στο σπίτι δεν παιρνάς.


To ίδιο γίνεται στη θεραπεία, λεςτο πρόβλημα σου , ξαλαφρωνεις αλλά δεν βοηθιεσαι να κανεις αλλαγη στην ζωή σου.

----------


## jim7

Η ψυχοθεραπεία δεν βοηθάει, στα σοβαρά προβλήματα. Και δεν εννοώ ψυχωσεις. Σοβαρές νευρώσεις δεν βοηθάει. Τι νόημα έχει να πηγαίνεις για χρόνια και να παίρνεις μόνον συμβουλες. Αμα θέλω συμβουλες πάω στον παπα η διαβάζω ψυχολογία. Δεν είναι θεραπεία οι συμβουλές. Το λεω αυτό γιατί. Και καλά ισχυρίζονται οτι είναι θεραπευτες.
Αν εσάς βοήθησε και είχατε ελαφρά νεύρωση, μπορεί και χωρίς ψυχολόγο να το ξεπερνουσατε.

----------


## jim7

Εφευρισκουν ενα σωρό 'ασθενείς' πχ τρώω τα νύχια μου και τις θεραπεύουν.
Αυτά είναι τα χαιρια τους. Αυτά τα θεραπεύουν. Ναι.

----------


## Νεραιδα

> Εφευρισκουν ενα σωρό 'ασθενείς' πχ τρώω τα νύχια μου και τις θεραπεύουν.
> Αυτά είναι τα χαιρια τους. Αυτά τα θεραπεύουν. Ναι.


Γτ ντε και καλα πρεπει να τους βγαλουμε "Αχρηστους" επειδη _μαλλον_ εσενα δεν βοηθησαν;; Δεξου οτι βοηθουν και κοσμο και ηρεμησε

----------


## jim7

> Γτ ντε και καλα πρεπει να τους βγαλουμε "Αχρηστους" επειδη _μαλλον_ εσενα δεν βοηθησαν;; Δεξου οτι βοηθουν και κοσμο και ηρεμησε


Κοιταξε , ίσως εχεις δίκιο. Δεν είχα καταλάβει τι παιζόταν. Είχα σοβαρό πρόβλημα και δεν εκανα καλη επιλογή. Έπρεπε να ζητησω βοήθεια απο τον καλυτερο. Αντίθετα, εγώ πήγα σχεδόν στην τύχη. Πιστεύω οτι μου έκανε μεγάλη ζημιά.

----------


## Νεραιδα

> Κοιταξε , ίσως εχεις δίκιο. Δεν είχα καταλάβει τι παιζόταν. Είχα σοβαρό πρόβλημα και δεν εκανα καλη επιλογή. Έπρεπε να ζητησω βοήθεια απο τον καλυτερο. Αντίθετα, εγώ πήγα σχεδόν στην τύχη. Πιστεύω οτι μου έκανε μεγάλη ζημιά.


Oκ,το καλο ειναι οτι το αναγνωριζεις σε πρωτη φαση.(εκτος κι αν ειρωνευεσαι) Οι περισσοτεροι νομιζω εχουμε περασει απο άσχημα χέρια να το πω κι ετσι, δεν εισαι ο μονος. Απλα αν βλεπεις δε βοηθαει για το χ ,ψ λογο και *θελεις*..πρεπει να ψαξεις κι αλλου!

----------


## KaterinaP

> Η ψυχοθεραπεία δεν βοηθάει, στα σοβαρά προβλήματα. Και δεν εννοώ ψυχωσεις. Σοβαρές νευρώσεις δεν βοηθάει. Τι νόημα έχει να πηγαίνεις για χρόνια και να παίρνεις μόνον συμβουλες. Αμα θέλω συμβουλες πάω στον παπα η διαβάζω ψυχολογία. Δεν είναι θεραπεία οι συμβουλές. Το λεω αυτό γιατί. Και καλά ισχυρίζονται οτι είναι θεραπευτες.
> Αν εσάς βοήθησε και είχατε ελαφρά νεύρωση, μπορεί και χωρίς ψυχολόγο να το ξεπερνουσατε.


Αν ειναι αποφασισμενος ο θεραπευομενος να αλλαξει πραγματικα η ψυχοθεραπεια τον βοηθαει 100%. Και δε δινουν μονο συμβουλες εννοειται! Και πολυ απλα δεν εχει καμια σχεση με την εξομολογηση.

----------


## Νεραιδα

> Αν ειναι αποφασισμενος ο θεραπευομενος να αλλαξει πραγματικα η ψυχοθεραπεια τον βοηθαει 100%. Και δε δινουν μονο συμβουλες εννοειται! Και πολυ απλα δεν εχει καμια σχεση με την εξομολογηση.


Ακριβως. Χρειαζεται θέληση,προσπαθεια και υπομονη!!! Δεν ειναι απλα τα πραγματα. Η ψυχοθεραπεια οπως κι αλλου που διαβαζω..σου δινει τα φωτα,τη κατευθυνση γιατι δε γνωρίζουμε τα ορια και τον εαυτό μας σε τεετοιες καταστασεις. Απο κει και περα τα μαθαινεις και δουλευεις σκληρα ακομα κιολας για να τα διαχειρίζεσαι σωστά και να βγεις και παλι απο όλο αυτο...που_ εννοειται_ δεν εισαι ΕΣΥ...μας δουλευει κανονικοτατα αυτη η μ@#5ία

----------


## jim7

Αν εισαι αποφασισμενη να αλλαξεις δεν πας σε ψυχολογο. Αλλαζεις και μονη σου με αυτοαναλυση με μελετη και στην πραξη. Αντε το πολύ να πας μερικους μηνες για να παρεις μια ιδεα.

----------


## xristoforos28

Εγω επερνα χαπια και δεν ειδα βελτιωση και ετσι ξεκινησα ψυχοθεραπεια με τν ελπιδα να γινω καλα επισης με ειπε κ η ιδια η ψυχολογος μου αλλα και στον ψυχιατρο που με στειλε μου ειπαν οτι τα χαπια δεν θεραπευουν απλως καταλαγιαζουν τα συμπτωματα και οτι η μονη η θεραπεια κ μονιμη ειναι η ψυχοθεραπεια και ο ιδιος μου ο ευατος.. και ετσι το παλευω καθημερινα με τν ελπιδα καποια μερα να νοιωσω καλα και καθαρο τ μυαλο μου οπως πριν...

----------


## KaterinaP

> Αν εισαι αποφασισμενη να αλλαξεις δεν πας σε ψυχολογο. Αλλαζεις και μονη σου με αυτοαναλυση με μελετη και στην πραξη. Αντε το πολύ να πας μερικους μηνες για να παρεις μια ιδεα.


Οταν εχεις καποια διαταραχη και θες πραγματικα να γινεις καλα και να αλλαξεις πας σε ψυχολογο γιατι αλλιως δεν θα γινεις καλα. Τοσο απλο. Με σενα μπορει να μη δουλεψε. Εισαι ομως η εξαιρεση και οχι ο κανονας! Αναρωτιεμαι ποτε θεωρεις πως καποιος πρεπει να παει σε ψυχολογο.

----------


## NeMeCiS

Διαταραχή όπου έχεις μανία καταδίωξης με τους ειδικούς ψυχικής υγείας υπάρχει;

----------


## KaterinaP

> Διαταραχή όπου έχεις μανία καταδίωξης με τους ειδικούς ψυχικής υγείας υπάρχει;


Αυτη φαινεται χρονια και δυσεπιλυτη διαταραχη...

----------


## jim7

> Οταν εχεις καποια διαταραχη και θες πραγματικα να γινεις καλα και να αλλαξεις πας σε ψυχολογο γιατι αλλιως δεν θα γινεις καλα. Τοσο απλο. Με σενα μπορει να μη δουλεψε. Εισαι ομως η εξαιρεση και οχι ο κανονας! Αναρωτιεμαι ποτε θεωρεις πως καποιος πρεπει να παει σε ψυχολογο.


Ti einai psyxologos? define it.

----------


## KaterinaP

> Ti einai psyxologos? define it.


Εσεις πες μας αυτο που ρωτησα.

----------


## jim7

> Αυτη φαινεται χρονια και δυσεπιλυτη διαταραχη...


Yparxei στην ιδια σελιδα με αυτους που νομιζουν ότι τα οντα επονομαζομενa ειδικοι ψυχικης υγειας είναι υπαρκτα.

----------


## KaterinaP

> Yparxei στην ιδια σελιδα με αυτους που νομιζουν ότι τα οντα επονομαζομενa ειδικοι ψυχικης υγειας είναι υπαρκτα.


Φιλε να σου πω κατι; Εφοσον εισαι κατα αυτης της επιστημης τι θες σε αυτο το φορουμ; Να σπειρεις τον πανικο και να λες ανυποστατα πραγματα; Αν θελετε ολοι εσεις φτιαξτε μια σελιδα και βγαλτε εκει το αχτι σας επειδη δεν μπορεσατε να συναργαστειτε με εναν ειδικο ψυχικης υγειας. Καντε μας τη χαρη ομως στους υπολοιπους. Αντε γιατι πολυ ασχοληθηκαμε...

----------


## KaterinaP

> Yparxei στην ιδια σελιδα με αυτους που νομιζουν ότι τα οντα επονομαζομενa ειδικοι ψυχικης υγειας είναι υπαρκτα.


Ααα και τις ερευνες απο κατι ψυχολογους πανεπιστημιου καλα τις κοτσαρες. Τοτε υπαρχουν οι ειδικοι ψυχικης υγειας ε? Ε ρε τρελα που πουλατε μερικοι...

----------


## NeMeCiS

> Yparxei στην ιδια σελιδα με αυτους που νομιζουν ότι τα οντα επονομαζομενa ειδικοι ψυχικης υγειας είναι υπαρκτα.


η απορία μου είναι γιατί δεν γράφεις σε forum όπου ειναι πεπεισμενοι οτι το νερό με όζον θεραπεύει από σχιζοφρενεια μέχρι ποδαγρα;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> η απορία μου είναι γιατί δεν γράφεις σε forum όπου ειναι πεπεισμενοι οτι το *νερό με όζον* θεραπεύει από σχιζοφρενεια μέχρι ποδαγρα;


Νερό με όζον?Να κάνει διαφήμιση στον Φικιώρη δηλαδή?:Ρ :Ρ :Ρ
Κατερίνα συγγνώμη που χαλάω το θέμα σου.

----------


## jim7

> Νερό με όζον?Να κάνει διαφήμιση στον Φικιώρη δηλαδή?
> Κατερίνα συγγνώμη που χαλάω το θέμα σου.


Eνταξει να με βριζετε δεν παρεξιγιεμαι αλλα παρακαλω πολύ να ξεχωρίζετε την πλακα, Είναι σοβαρα αυτά με το οζον; Δηλαδη σκευτηκατε ότι θα τα εννοουσα όταν εχω παραθεσει ερευνες από πρωτογενείς πηγες;

----------


## jim7

εχω μια απορια. γιατι επιμενετε ότι η ψυχολογια βοηθαει. εσας μορει να σας βοηθησε, αλλα από τη στιγμη που δεν μπορειτε να αποκαλύψετε το ονομα των, τι ωφελει να ανακυκλώνουμε το θεμα. Εγω θα το κλεισω εγω λεγοντας ότι δεν είναι ευκολη υποθεση να βρεις καλο ψυχολογο. Και επαναλαμβάνω ότι, αν πας στους 3-4 τοπ, σιγουρα θα ωφεληθείς κατι (if you can afford it) φυσικα.

----------


## jim7

Οι ερευνες είναι φαρμακολογικες και στατισικες μετα-ερευνες, όχι ψυχολογικες.
Απεδειξα πχ ότι η επιστημονικη κοινοτητα εχει καταληξει ότι το βαλσαμοχορτο, και η βαλεριανα εχουν αναλογη αποτελεσματικοτητα με τα ssri και τις βενζοδιαζεπινες αντιστοιχα,

----------


## KaterinaP

> Οι ερευνες είναι φαρμακολογικες και στατισικες μετα-ερευνες, όχι ψυχολογικες.
> Απεδειξα πχ ότι η επιστημονικη κοινοτητα εχει καταληξει ότι το βαλσαμοχορτο, και η βαλεριανα εχουν αναλογη αποτελεσματικοτητα με τα ssri και τις βενζοδιαζεπινες αντιστοιχα,


Εχεις παρουσιασει ερευνα ψυχολογου. Τωρα αν καποιοι δεν μπορειτε να καταλαβετε πως η ψυχολογια και η ψυχοθεραπεια βοηθανε δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε τιποτα. Αν και δεν λετε και τι βοηθαει εκτος απο βοτανα και διατροφη οποτε...

----------


## jim7

https://pubchem.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/com...on-Information
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9860144 
για βαλσαμοχορτο

----------


## NeMeCiS

Εντάξει εσυ jim πινε ροφηματα από βότανα που σου κάνουν καλό και άσε εμάς να χαπακωνομαστε με σερτραλινη και βενζοδιαζεπινες. Τόσο ζήλο να μας σώσεις δηλαδή;

----------


## KaterinaP

> https://pubchem.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/com...on-Information
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9860144 
> για βαλσαμοχορτο


http://www.mayoclinic.org/drugs-supp...y/hrb-20060053 
Και οριστε και οι παρενεργειες του.

----------


## savatage

> Διαταραχή όπου έχεις μανία καταδίωξης με τους ειδικούς ψυχικής υγείας υπάρχει;


Η αληθεια ειναι οτι αυτο φαινεται να ειναι το πραγματικο προβλημα. 
Το να σε τρομαζει τοσο πολυ το ενδεχομενο να εχεις και εσυ μεριδιο ευθυνης που δεν εδωσες προσοχη ουτε στην επιλογη ειδικου ουτε στη μεθοδολογια που ακολουθει και παρολαυτα σπαταλησες 6 χρονια πληρωνοντας απλα για να τα λες καπου, ενω την ιδια στιγμη εσυ εγραφες "Ειμαι παντα δυο βηματα μπροστα απο τον ψυχιατρο στις συνεδριες" και να καταληγεις στο συμπερασμα "Φταιει που δε με θεραπευσε ενω πληρωνα, αρα ειναι καλυτεροι οι παπαδες."...
Επισης, να σου πω οτι η λογικη σου "Δεν υπαρχει τιποτα να σκαλισουμε στην παιδικη μου ηλικια. Ξερω τι μου φταιει, η μοναξια" και να περιμενεις οτι βρισκοντας κοπελα θα σου λυθει το προβλημα, ειναι αλλη μια ενδειξη ευθυνοφοβιας και τρομου στο ενδεχομενο να πρεπει να ψαξεις τη λυση σου εσυ μεσα σου, να σε αντιμετωπισεις δηλαδη σαν ανθρωπο με προβληματα.
Η περιφρονηση που εχεις για τους αλλους ανθρωπους ειναι αυτη που σε κραταει μακρια τους. Νομιζεις οτι εισαι ανωτερος και φροντιζεις να το υπενθυμιζεις συνεχως στον εαυτο σου, οτι εσυ εισαι διαφορετικος, εσυ εισαι καλυτερος, οι αλλοι ειναι η μαζα που κανουν τα ιδια πραγματα, η πλεμπα.... αυτοι που φταινε παντα για ολα!
Πριν χρονια εγραφες οτι η μοναξια ειναι η φιλη που δε σε εγκαταλειπει. Μετα αναρωτηθηκες αν η καταθλιψη ειναι η φιλη που δε σε εγκαταλειπει. Εισαι τοσο μα τοσο μακρια απο τη ριζα των προβληματων σου, ουτε καν κοιταζεις προς τα εκει.
Και ολη αυτη η εκδικητικη μανια προς τους επαγγελματιες ψυχικης υγειας ειναι το τελευταιο σου χαρτι για να πειστεις οτι ποτε εσυ δε φταις..
Σπαταλας τη νοημοσυνη σου, την ικανοτητα σου για ερευνα και επιχειρηματολογια πασχιζοντας να πεισεις και τους αλλους οτι εχεις δικιο και πρεπει να σε βοηθησουν να εκδικηθειτε εκεινη την ψυχιατρο που φορουσε εγχρωμα παπουτσια επιτηδες για να σου αποσπα την προσοχη, οπως χαρατηριστικα ειχες αναφερει στους λογους που θεωρησες οτι εξαπατηθηκες στην ψυχοθεραπεια....
Παραλογιζεσαι μονιμως απο αρνηση να κοιταξεις το προβλημα καταματα, γιατι τοτε ισως καταποντιστει η πεποιθηση σου οτι εισαι καλυτερος και ανωτερος ολων.
Και η μεγαλυτερη επιβεβαιωση για ολα τα παραπανω ερχεται καθε φορα που καποιο μελος τολμαει να σε φερει προ των ευθυνων σου, ακομα και με τον πιο ευγενικο τροπο να το επιχειρησει, γινεσαι εξω φρενων και τον λουζεις με κατηγοριες ή χρησιμοποιεις τη θεωρια οτι για να υποστηριζει την ψυχοθεραπεια σιγουρα ειναι ψυχιατρος ή ψυχολογος και υποδυεται τον ασθενη.
Κρυβεσαι πισω απο το δαχτυλο σου. Και επειδη δεν εισαι χαζος, το αντιθετο μαλιστα, το σωμα σου ξεσπαει ξανα και ξανα και ξανα. Και θα συνεχισεις ακομα χειροτερα.. Δυσθυμια για χρονια, αυπνια για χρονια, εμμονες ιδεες, μανια καταδιωξης, εκδικητικη μανια,....
Εισαι στο φορουμ τοσα χρονια και ακομα δισταζεις να πλησιασεις εστω και ελαχιστα αυτο που σε εμποδιζει να κοιταξεις εστω το δρομο προς την ευτυχια.

----------


## elis

Ρε Μήτσο θα σου πω εγώ την ιστορία της ζωής σου είσαι κάποιος με σπουδές κ λεφτά οι άνθρωποι σου φέρονταν καλά επειδή ήσουν κάποιος κ πηγές στη ψυχολόγο κ σε έφαγε λάχανο κ δεν μπορείς να το χωνεψεισ ξεπέρασε το επιτελουσ

----------


## savatage

Με την πληροφορικη ασχολειται ο ανθρωπος, υπαλληλος ειναι. Και δεν ειχε παει σε ψυχολογο, σε ψυχιατρο ειχε παει και επαιρνε φαρμακα και εκανε και ψυχοθεραπεια στην ιδια για χρονια.

----------


## elis

Νόμιζα είναι ο μ 87

----------


## savatage

> Νόμιζα είναι ο μ 87


Ναι. Και ακομα παλιοτερα ο Tomhet.
Προσφατως aggelosstr και jim7

----------


## NeMeCiS

Savatage συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου και έχω να προσθέσω πως για να πας μπροστά πρέπει να πας πίσω. πίσω από το εγώ σου, να παραδεχτείς πως είσαι αδύναμος να αντιμετωπίσεις μονος το πρόβλημα σου, να συμβιβαστεις πως δεν τα ξέρεις όλα και δεν είσαι ικανός να τα φτιάξεις όλα μονος σου. Το να πάει κάποιος σε ειδικό ψυχικής υγείας δεν είναι αδυναμια. Ούτε το να πάρει φάρμακα. Θέλει δύναμη μέσα στην αδυναμία σου να κάνεις το βήμα να πας. Θέλει δύναμη να εμπιστευτεις τον ψυχίατρο σου όταν σου δώσει την αγωγή. Κανένας δεν απολαμβάνει να παίρνει ψυχοφαρμακα, που δεν ξέρει αν θα τον βοηθήσουν τα συγκεκριμένα η θα πρέπει να δοκιμάσει κάτι άλλο μιας και ο κάθε οργανισμός είναι διαφορετικός, να ανεχεται τις παρενεργειες ελπιζοντας να νιώσει καλύτερα. Εγώ φίλε Jim ξέρω πως πριν το Πάσχα ήμουν με κρίσεις πανικού και αυτοκτονικες τασεις και η ψυχολογος, ο ψυχίατρος αλλά και η δική μου υποταγή σε αυτούς και προσπάθεια με έχουν κάνει πιο λειτουργικη, μπορώ να δουλέψω κάτω απο δύσκολες συνθήκες και να νιώσω ξανά να ζω και να μην υπάρχω απλά.

----------


## savatage

Επειδη σου αρεσει η wikipedia, Jim7/Tomhet/M87/aggelosstr και δεν ξερω ποσα αλλα

Άρνηση
Από τη Βικιπαίδεια, την ελεύθερη εγκυκλοπαίδεια

Η *άρνηση* είναι ένας αμυντικός μηχανισμός ο οποίος λειτουργεί ασυνείδητα και έχει ως αποτέλεσμα το άτομο να αρνείται την ύπαρξη ορισμένων στοιχείων που προέρχονται από την εξωτερική πραγματικότητα. Ένα συνηθισμένο παράδειγμα είναι ο αλκοολικός που αρνείται ότι έχει πιει, ενώ μυρίζει αλκοόλ[1]. Η άρνηση ως μηχανισμός άμυνας δεν κάνει διακρίσεις, εμφανίζεται σε όλους τους ανθρώπους. Η αντίδραση αυτή έχει τις ρίζες της στον εγωκεντρισμό του παιδιού και βασίζεται στην θεώρηση ότι «αν δεν το παραδεχτώ, τότε δεν συμβαίνει».

Πότε χρησιμοποιούμε την άρνηση

Οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι υπόκεινται στην άρνηση από αδυναμία να διαχειριστούν μία αλήθεια που δεν αντέχουν. Με αυτό τον τρόπο κάνουν τη ζωή τους λιγότερο δυσάρεστη και περισσότερο υποφερτή.Κατά τον Carl Rogers η άρνηση σχετίζεται στενά με την διαστρέβλωση(distortion) της εμπειρίας. Kαι οι δυο μηχανισμοί άμυνας αφορούν καταστάσεις ασυμφωνίας ανάμεσα στην εμπειρία που έχει το άτομο και την αυτοαντίληψή του,δηλ. τον ιδανικό εαυτό(ideal self).Ο ιδανικός εαυτός αφορά αντιλήψεις μεγάλης αξίας συναφείς με τον εαυτό.Η διαστρέβλωση της πραγματικότητας επιτρέπει στην εμπειρία να γίνει συνείδητη αλλα με μια μορφή σύμφωνη προς τον εαυτό.Η άρνηση εξυπηρετεί την προστασία δομής του εαυτού από την απειλή,με την απαγόρευση συνειδητής έκφρασης.[3]

Η άρνηση στην ψυχοπαθολογία
Το ψυχοπαθολογικό γνώρισμα της άρνησης είναι η *μανία*. Τα άτομα που φτάνουν σε τέτοιου είδους ψυχοπαθολογικές καταστάσεις αρνούνται να παραδεχτούν την πραγματικότητα της κατάστασης που τους συμβαίνει σε ακραίο βαθμό. Τα άτομα που χρησιμοποιούν ως βασική τους άμυνα την άρνηση, είναι μανιακά σε ό,τι αφορά την οργάνωση του χαρακτήρα τους και ονομάζονται υπομανιακά [5] .

----------


## KaterinaP

Για να ειναι επιτυχημενη η ψυχοθεραπεια δεν πρεπει να περιμενουμε απο το θεραπευτη να μας πει τη μαγικη λυση για να γινουμε καλα! Πρεπει να προσπαθησουμε και μεις οι ιδιοι. Να ερθουμε αντιμετωποι με πραγματα που δεν μας αρεσουν ή μας φοβιζουν. Ο θεραπευτης δεν σου δινει τη λυση. Σου ανοιγει το δρομο ωστε να τη βρεις εσυ ο ιδιος. Η ψυχοθεραπεια δεν εχει οφελησει 10. Εχει οφελησει ομως 1000!

----------


## jim7

> Για να ειναι επιτυχημενη η ψυχοθεραπεια δεν πρεπει να περιμενουμε απο το θεραπευτη να μας πει τη μαγικη λυση για να γινουμε καλα! Πρεπει να προσπαθησουμε και μεις οι ιδιοι. Να ερθουμε αντιμετωποι με πραγματα που δεν μας αρεσουν ή μας φοβιζουν. Ο θεραπευτης δεν σου δινει τη λυση. Σου ανοιγει το δρομο ωστε να τη βρεις εσυ ο ιδιος. Η ψυχοθεραπεια δεν εχει οφελησει 10. Εχει οφελησει ομως 1000!


Τι γνώμη εχεις για την 'κλασσική' ψυχαναλυση;

----------


## jim7

> Με την πληροφορικη ασχολειται ο ανθρωπος, υπαλληλος ειναι. Και δεν ειχε παει σε ψυχολογο, σε ψυχιατρο ειχε παει και επαιρνε φαρμακα και εκανε και ψυχοθεραπεια στην ιδια για χρονια.


Είμαι μοριακός διάσπασης. Ειδίκευση στο mit στην παραψυχολογία (λέω και κρύα ανέκδοτα και φτιάχνω και ζεστά ποτά.
Πως με καταλαβατε;

----------


## jim7

> Για να ειναι επιτυχημενη η ψυχοθεραπεια δεν πρεπει να περιμενουμε απο το θεραπευτη να μας πει τη μαγικη λυση για να γινουμε καλα! Πρεπει να προσπαθησουμε και μεις οι ιδιοι. Να ερθουμε αντιμετωποι με πραγματα που δεν μας αρεσουν ή μας φοβιζουν. Ο θεραπευτης δεν σου δινει τη λυση. Σου ανοιγει το δρομο ωστε να τη βρεις εσυ ο ιδιος. Η ψυχοθεραπεια δεν εχει οφελησει 10. Εχει οφελησει ομως 1000!


Τι ώρες δέχεσαι;

----------


## jim7

> Η αληθεια ειναι οτι αυτο φαινεται να ειναι το πραγματικο προβλημα. 
> Το να σε τρομαζει τοσο πολυ το ενδεχομενο να εχεις και εσυ μεριδιο ευθυνης που δεν εδωσες προσοχη ουτε στην επιλογη ειδικου ουτε στη μεθοδολογια που ακολουθει και παρολαυτα σπαταλησες 6 χρονια πληρωνοντας απλα για να τα λες καπου, ενω την ιδια στιγμη εσυ εγραφες "Ειμαι παντα δυο βηματα μπροστα απο τον ψυχιατρο στις συνεδριες" και να καταληγεις στο συμπερασμα "Φταιει που δε με θεραπευσε ενω πληρωνα, αρα ειναι καλυτεροι οι παπαδες."...
> Επισης, να σου πω οτι η λογικη σου "Δεν υπαρχει τιποτα να σκαλισουμε στην παιδικη μου ηλικια. Ξερω τι μου φταιει, η μοναξια" και να περιμενεις οτι βρισκοντας κοπελα θα σου λυθει το προβλημα, ειναι αλλη μια ενδειξη ευθυνοφοβιας και τρομου στο ενδεχομενο να πρεπει να ψαξεις τη λυση σου εσυ μεσα σου, να σε αντιμετωπισεις δηλαδη σαν ανθρωπο με προβληματα.
> Η περιφρονηση που εχεις για τους αλλους ανθρωπους ειναι αυτη που σε κραταει μακρια τους. Νομιζεις οτι εισαι ανωτερος και φροντιζεις να το υπενθυμιζεις συνεχως στον εαυτο σου, οτι εσυ εισαι διαφορετικος, εσυ εισαι καλυτερος, οι αλλοι ειναι η μαζα που κανουν τα ιδια πραγματα, η πλεμπα.... αυτοι που φταινε παντα για ολα!
> Πριν χρονια εγραφες οτι η μοναξια ειναι η φιλη που δε σε εγκαταλειπει. Μετα αναρωτηθηκες αν η καταθλιψη ειναι η φιλη που δε σε εγκαταλειπει. Εισαι τοσο μα τοσο μακρια απο τη ριζα των προβληματων σου, ουτε καν κοιταζεις προς τα εκει.
> Και ολη αυτη η εκδικητικη μανια προς τους επαγγελματιες ψυχικης υγειας ειναι το τελευταιο σου χαρτι για να πειστεις οτι ποτε εσυ δε φταις..
> Σπαταλας τη νοημοσυνη σου, την ικανοτητα σου για ερευνα και επιχειρηματολογια πασχιζοντας να πεισεις και τους αλλους οτι εχεις δικιο και πρεπει να σε βοηθησουν να εκδικηθειτε εκεινη την ψυχιατρο που φορουσε εγχρωμα παπουτσια επιτηδες για να σου αποσπα την προσοχη, οπως χαρατηριστικα ειχες αναφερει στους λογους που θεωρησες οτι εξαπατηθηκες στην ψυχοθεραπεια....
> Παραλογιζεσαι μονιμως απο αρνηση να κοιταξεις το προβλημα καταματα, γιατι τοτε ισως καταποντιστει η πεποιθηση σου οτι εισαι καλυτερος και ανωτερος ολων.
> Και η μεγαλυτερη επιβεβαιωση για ολα τα παραπανω ερχεται καθε φορα που καποιο μελος τολμαει να σε φερει προ των ευθυνων σου, ακομα και με τον πιο ευγενικο τροπο να το επιχειρησει, γινεσαι εξω φρενων και τον λουζεις με κατηγοριες ή χρησιμοποιεις τη θεωρια οτι για να υποστηριζει την ψυχοθεραπεια σιγουρα ειναι ψυχιατρος ή ψυχολογος και υποδυεται τον ασθενη.
> ...


Ωραιο αυτό με τα παπούτσια. Γελασα. Αληθεια. Είμαι σαν παιδι, γελαγ εύκολα όταν παίρνω το χάπι μου.

----------


## jim7

Με μπερδευετε με κάποιον άλλο, εγώ είμαι χαζουλης. Και γενικά δεν έχω την δυναμη και την υπομονή του αλλου που λέτε.
Εισως γι αυτό να μην βοηθήθηκαν όσο ήθελα, δεν ξέρω. Γίναν διάφορα που δεν τα ξέρετε,γιατί δεν τα έχω πει γιατί δεν είμαι ο τέτοιος. Άλλοι ως μπορεί να συνέχιζα

----------


## jim7

> Ωραιο αυτό με τα παπούτσια. Γελασα. Αληθεια. Είμαι σαν παιδι, γελαγ εύκολα όταν παίρνω το χάπι μου.


Κατα τα αλλα μονο την αϋπνία πετύχες. Παίξε κάνα λοττο.

----------


## jim7

> Savatage συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου και έχω να προσθέσω πως για να πας μπροστά πρέπει να πας πίσω. πίσω από το εγώ σου, να παραδεχτείς πως είσαι αδύναμος να αντιμετωπίσεις μονος το πρόβλημα σου, να συμβιβαστεις πως δεν τα ξέρεις όλα και δεν είσαι ικανός να τα φτιάξεις όλα μονος σου. Το να πάει κάποιος σε ειδικό ψυχικής υγείας δεν είναι αδυναμια. Ούτε το να πάρει φάρμακα. Θέλει δύναμη μέσα στην αδυναμία σου να κάνεις το βήμα να πας. Θέλει δύναμη να εμπιστευτεις τον ψυχίατρο σου όταν σου δώσει την αγωγή. Κανένας δεν απολαμβάνει να παίρνει ψυχοφαρμακα, που δεν ξέρει αν θα τον βοηθήσουν τα συγκεκριμένα η θα πρέπει να δοκιμάσει κάτι άλλο μιας και ο κάθε οργανισμός είναι διαφορετικός, να ανεχεται τις παρενεργειες ελπιζοντας να νιώσει καλύτερα. Εγώ φίλε Jim ξέρω πως πριν το Πάσχα ήμουν με κρίσεις πανικού και αυτοκτονικες τασεις και η ψυχολογος, ο ψυχίατρος αλλά και η δική μου υποταγή σε αυτούς και προσπάθεια με έχουν κάνει πιο λειτουργικη, μπορώ να δουλέψω κάτω απο δύσκολες συνθήκες και να νιώσω ξανά να ζω και να μην υπάρχω απλά.


Σου συμπαρισταμαι. Δεν είμαι αυτός που λένε. Ξέρω οτι οσοι εχουν τέτοια βαριά συμπτώματα σνσγκσστικα θα μπλέξουν με φάρμακα. Εγώ απογοητευομαι εύκολα. Δεν είμαι σαν αυτον που τους έχει καρφωθει. Φαντασου οτι στα 18 θεωρούσε οτι ημουν τελειωμενος.

----------


## ioannis2

> Savatage συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου και έχω να προσθέσω πως για να πας μπροστά πρέπει να πας πίσω. πίσω από το εγώ σου, να παραδεχτείς πως είσαι αδύναμος να αντιμετωπίσεις μονος το πρόβλημα σου, να συμβιβαστεις πως δεν τα ξέρεις όλα και δεν είσαι ικανός να τα φτιάξεις όλα μονος σου. Το να πάει κάποιος σε ειδικό ψυχικής υγείας δεν είναι αδυναμια. Ούτε το να πάρει φάρμακα. Θέλει δύναμη μέσα στην αδυναμία σου να κάνεις το βήμα να πας. Θέλει δύναμη να εμπιστευτεις τον ψυχίατρο σου όταν σου δώσει την αγωγή. Κανένας δεν απολαμβάνει να παίρνει ψυχοφαρμακα, που δεν ξέρει αν θα τον βοηθήσουν τα συγκεκριμένα η θα πρέπει να δοκιμάσει κάτι άλλο μιας και ο κάθε οργανισμός είναι διαφορετικός, να ανεχεται τις παρενεργειες ελπιζοντας να νιώσει καλύτερα. Εγώ φίλε Jim ξέρω πως πριν το Πάσχα ήμουν με κρίσεις πανικού και αυτοκτονικες τασεις και η ψυχολογος, ο ψυχίατρος αλλά και η δική μου υποταγή σε αυτούς και προσπάθεια με έχουν κάνει πιο λειτουργικη, μπορώ να δουλέψω κάτω απο δύσκολες συνθήκες και να νιώσω ξανά να ζω και να μην υπάρχω απλά.


Συμφωνώ. Το να αναγνωρίσεις και να παραδεχτείς εμμέσως την αδυναμία σου απευθυνόμενος δηλαδή σε ειδικούς ψυχικής υγείας πρέπει να οδηγεί σε εφαλτήριο, σε ξεκίνημα δηλαδη για να πας μπροστά. Δεν πρέπει όμως η προσφυγή σε ειδικούς να σου ρίχνει την αυτοπεποίθηση και την αυτοεκτίμηση. Αν συμβεί μέσα σου αυτό τότε δυσκολεύεις τη θεραπεία σου ή/ και χειροτερεύεις την κατάσταση σου.

Αυτό που σκέφτομαι είναι πως μια θεραπεία δεν μπορεί να συνεχίζει επ αόριστον. Δεν μπορείς να παίρνεις φάρμακα ή να πηγαινεις σε ψυχολόγο για 5 συν χρόνια και να συνεχίζεις. Πάει να πει πως δεν το προσπάθησες με τις δικές σου δυνάμεις, αρκεστηκες στη χαλάρωση που προσφέρουν τα φαρμακα και μετετρεψες τον ψυχολογο ως το άτομο για να λες τον πόνο σου.

----------


## ioannis2

> Σου συμπαρισταμαι. Δεν είμαι αυτός που λένε. Ξέρω οτι οσοι εχουν τέτοια βαριά συμπτώματα σνσγκσστικα θα μπλέξουν με φάρμακα. Εγώ απογοητευομαι εύκολα. Δεν είμαι σαν αυτον που τους έχει καρφωθει. Φαντασου οτι στα 18 θεωρούσε οτι ημουν τελειωμενος.


 Και στα πόσα ξεκίνησες επαφη με ειδικούς ψυχικής υγείας?
Τώρα πόσων χρονών είσαι?
Εχεις δει κάποια βελτιωση από τα 18 σου?

----------


## jim7

> Και στα πόσα ξεκίνησες επαφη με ειδικούς ψυχικής υγείας?
> Τώρα πόσων χρονών είσαι?
> Εχεις δει κάποια βελτιωση από τα 18 σου?


Το πολεμαω όπως μπορω, θεωρώ λάθος που δεν συνέχισα την θεραπεία. Αλλά τα πραγματα αρχισαν να γίνονται παράλογα. 
Όμως αντί να σκευτω λογικά,βρίσκοντας άλλο θεραπευτή, κυριεύτηκε απο αρνητικά συναισθήματα. Εγκατέλειψα τη μαχη.
Άσχετο.
Γιατί νομίζεις η ψυχανάλυση δεν έχει ενταχθεί στο συστημα υγειας;

----------


## jim7

> Συμφωνώ. Το να αναγνωρίσεις και να παραδεχτείς εμμέσως την αδυναμία σου απευθυνόμενος δηλαδή σε ειδικούς ψυχικής υγείας πρέπει να οδηγεί σε εφαλτήριο, σε ξεκίνημα δηλαδη για να πας μπροστά. Δεν πρέπει όμως η προσφυγή σε ειδικούς να σου ρίχνει την αυτοπεποίθηση και την αυτοεκτίμηση. Αν συμβεί μέσα σου αυτό τότε δυσκολεύεις τη θεραπεία σου ή/ και χειροτερεύεις την κατάσταση σου.
> 
> Αυτό που σκέφτομαι είναι πως μια θεραπεία δεν μπορεί να συνεχίζει επ αόριστον. Δεν μπορείς να παίρνεις φάρμακα ή να πηγαινεις σε ψυχολόγο για 5 συν χρόνια και να συνεχίζεις. Πάει να πει πως δεν το προσπάθησες με τις δικές σου δυνάμεις, αρκεστηκες στη χαλάρωση που προσφέρουν τα φαρμακα και μετετρεψες τον ψυχολογο ως το άτομο για να λες τον πόνο σου.


Και εγώ Συμφωνώ σε γενικές γραμμές. Πολλές φορες ΚΟΛλΑΕΙ η θεραπεία,τοτε τι γίνεται; αλλαζεις ειδικό, η εγκαταλείψεις;

----------


## KaterinaP

> Τι γνώμη εχεις για την 'κλασσική' ψυχαναλυση;


Ειναι μια θεραπευτικη μεθοδος αλλα θελει πολυ χρονο. Επισης τη θεωρω απο τους καλυτερους τροπους να ανακαλυψεις πολλα πραγματα για τον εαυτο σου.

----------


## jim7

Και εγώ αυτό πιστεύω.

----------


## jim7

> Νόμιζα είναι ο μ 87


Σας δουλευει ψιλο γαζι.

----------


## jim7

> Μελιτζανες τηγανητες με σως πασιφλωρα


Οι nemesis, savatage kai whyallwaysme, λειτουργουν όπως τα ταγματα εφοδου, κανοντας μπαχαλο μια συζητηση με επιχειρηματα (απ την μερια μου τουλάχιστον) προσεξτε γιατι όπως με στοχοποισετε το ιδιο κανω κι εγω. Προοιδοποιω λοιπον ότι σε κάθε επιθεση με σκοπο το μπαχαλεμα της κουβέντας θα απαντω εφεξης με επιχειρηματα και στοιχεια...
Είναι πολύ ευκολο γιατι δεν εχω αντιπαλο στα επιστημονικα στοιχεια.

----------


## KaterinaP

> Οι nemesis, savatage kai whyallwaysme, λειτουργουν όπως τα ταγματα εφοδου, κανοντας μπαχαλο μια συζητηση με επιχειρηματα (απ την μερια μου τουλάχιστον) προσεξτε γιατι όπως με στοχοποισετε το ιδιο κανω κι εγω. Προοιδοποιω λοιπον ότι σε κάθε επιθεση με σκοπο το μπαχαλεμα της κουβέντας θα απαντω εφεξης με επιχειρηματα και στοιχεια...
> Είναι πολύ ευκολο γιατι δεν εχω αντιπαλο στα επιστημονικα στοιχεια.


Παλικαρι πηγαινε να παρεις λιγο αερα γιατι το παραληρημα χρειαζεται ξεκουραση και πολλα υγρα. 

Εστάλη από GT-S7580 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Οι nemesis, savatage kai whyallwaysme, λειτουργουν όπως τα ταγματα εφοδου, κανοντας μπαχαλο μια συζητηση με επιχειρηματα (απ την μερια μου τουλάχιστον) προσεξτε γιατι όπως με στοχοποισετε το ιδιο κανω κι εγω. Προοιδοποιω λοιπον ότι σε κάθε επιθεση με σκοπο το μπαχαλεμα της κουβέντας θα απαντω εφεξης με επιχειρηματα και στοιχεια...
> *Είναι πολύ ευκολο γιατι δεν εχω αντιπαλο στα επιστημονικα στοιχεια.*


Μ@λ%κί* που σε δέρνει...

----------


## jim7

Aεις στον ανεμο

----------


## jim7

> Παλικαρι πηγαινε να παρεις λιγο αερα γιατι το παραληρημα χρειαζεται ξεκουραση και πολλα υγρα. 
> 
> Εστάλη από GT-S7580 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> *Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*.


Το χοντραίνεις λιγάκι?
Κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου τον Μ87.Πιάστε μια κουβέντα τα 2 σας.

----------


## jim7

> Κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου τον Μ87


Mανια καταδίωξης;

----------


## KaterinaP

> *Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## KaterinaP

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## KaterinaP

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## KaterinaP

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## jim7

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## jim7

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## jim7

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## KaterinaP

> ΠΩΠΩ..........


Θιχτηκες αγορινα μου? Σε ειχα για τελειως αναισθητο... ειπαμε να σε κανουμε να γελασεις μιας και συ μας εχεις προσφερει απειρες στιγμες γελιου.

Εστάλη από GT-S7580 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## jim7

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## jim7

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## jim7

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## jim7

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## KaterinaP

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## KaterinaP

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## jim7

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## KaterinaP

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## KaterinaP

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## KaterinaP

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## jim7

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## elis

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## KaterinaP

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## elis

Βασικά λάθος του που προσπαθεί να σας πείσει κάντε ότι θέλετε το κερδίσατε με το σπαθί σας

----------


## KaterinaP

> Βασικά λάθος του που προσπαθεί να σας πείσει κάντε ότι θέλετε το κερδίσατε με το σπαθί σας


Να ηταν αυτο το μοναδικο λαθος καλα θα ηταν...

----------


## elis

Αυτό είναι το λαθοσ του όντως όλα τα άλλα καλά ειναι

----------


## KaterinaP

> Αυτό είναι το λαθοσ του όντως όλα τα άλλα καλά ειναι


Ε ναι φυσικα...

----------


## savatage

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## NeMeCiS

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

Jim λυπάμαι που δεν μπορώ να βρεθώ στην θέση σου. Δεν έχω την ανάγκη να νιώσω υπεροχή απέναντι σε ψυχικά ασθενείς, προβάλλοντας επιχειρήματα στο forum που αναρτούν τα προβλήματά τους με copy/paste. Ούτε να δείξω πως εγώ δεν κάνω αυτά που κάνουν οι άλλοι για να βοηθηθούν επειδή είμαι φοβερή και δυνατή να τα καταφέρω μόνη μου. Έχεις ανάγκη να νιώσεις ξεχωριστός και να έχεις την προσοχή αλλά το κάνεις με λάθος τρόπο.  :Smile:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Τα γραφει ο Μεσσιας του φορουμ που ηρθε να μας σωσει! 
> 
> Εστάλη από GT-S7580 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


γι αυτον που δε πιστευει δεν υπαρχουν μεσιες ουτε θα υπαρξουν ποτε ενας καλος τροπος να γινεις πιστευτος ειναι να βαριεσαι να μιλησεις οσο κανεις βηματα προς τα πισω και υποχωρεις οι αλλοι σε πλησιαζουν ολο και περισσοτερο.

αρα για να γινεις πιστευτος πρεπει να σαι πονηρος και ραδιουργος οσο πιο ηλικρινης εισαι τοσο περισσοτερο σε αμφισβητουν.

αρα η πιστη ερχεται σε αυτον που την απαξιωνει.

----------


## KaterinaP

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Καλα ο,τι να ναι...


και ομως ετσι ειναι οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι αντι να ασχολουνται με το βαθυτερο νοημα προτημουν να απασχολουνται συνεχεια με αυτον που αποσυρεται συνεχως με θορακισεις *ως κολπο* για να τους τραβα τη προσοχη.

ωραιοι ανθρωποι αγνοουν το αληθινο βαθυτερο νοημα και κολανε σε μια ψευτικη στρατηγικη.

----------


## KaterinaP

> και ομως ετσι ειναι οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι αντι να ασχολουνται με το βαθυτερο νοημα προτημουν να απασχολουνται συνεχεια με αυτον που αποσυρεται συνεχως με θορακισεις *ως κολπο* για να τους τραβα τη προσοχη.
> 
> ωραιοι ανθρωποι αγνοουν το αληθινο βαθυτερο νοημα και κολανε σε μια ψευτικη στρατηγικη.


Και ολο αυτο τωρα που κολλαει με τη συγκεκριμενη συζητηση;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Και ολο αυτο τωρα που κολλαει με τη συγκεκριμενη συζητηση;


Τι ψάχνεις και συ...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Και ολο αυτο τωρα που κολλαει με τη συγκεκριμενη συζητηση;


καπου κολαει εστω και αν δε φαινεται.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Και ολο αυτο τωρα που κολλαει με τη συγκεκριμενη συζητηση;


κολαει καταρχην στο οτι ελεγες για μεσιες και γω σου απαντησα οτι δεν υπαρχουν μεσιες γι αυτον που δε πιστευει αρα φυσικα και κολαει απλα δε βρηκες τιποτα αλλο να πεις.

----------


## KaterinaP

> κολαει καταρχην στο οτι ελεγες για μεσιες και γω σου απαντησα οτι δεν υπαρχουν μεσιες γι αυτον που δε πιστευει αρα φυσικα και κολαει απλα δε βρηκες τιποτα αλλο να πεις.


Καλα εσυ σε αυτο εμεινες;;; Οκ...

----------

